# tradimenti meritati.



## Old Lillyna19 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..

Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?

No, non lasciata, parlo proprio di tradimento, come forma di ripicca.

Secondo voi?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


 
di ripicca?? può essere basta che sia davvero una ripicca, ovvero far capire certi porblemi, e che non diventi un 'abitudine ad ogni problema (troppo facile così).  il fatto è che tradento si distrugge la fiducia che l'altro ti ha dato, oltre a tante altre cose. e quando ciò avviene, ho ti sbatte via calci in culo o avrà per sempre il sospetto. io per evitare tutto ciò sono sempre per il dialogo


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


... dai Lilly... _ma per favore_!... basta con queste _etichette inutili_... il tradimento è un atto, un comportamento... _stop_!... il suo significato è nel sistema di significazione di chi lo commette e non nella tua morale o nei sermoni domenicali del tuo parroco... nessuno, poi, "_merita_" un comportamento o un atto... un comportamento o un atto sono "_comunicazione_"... _parlano_ di qualcosa... _veicolano_ dei significati... e chiedersi se si "_merita_" un _significato espresso_... è semplicemente una grande, una grandissima, una mega... _cazzata_... al massimo ci si può chiedere se il tradimento abbia un senso... e allora ti posso rispondere di sì... come ogni atto o comportamento, anche il tradimento ha un significato (lo dicevo già sopra...)... il problema è quello di essere disposti o meno ad _ascoltarlo_ (mi riferisco, ovviamente, ai _cornuti_...)... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


Una persona non "merita" mai di essere tradita. il meritare implica una sorta di vendetta e a mio modo di vedere la vendetta è sempre e comunque un comportamento immaturo.
Di sicuro però ci sono tantissime situazioni in cui il tradimento è l'OVVIA CONSEGUENZA di situazioni di coppia in cui una persona è *assolutamente sorda* verso le aspettative dell'altra, che siano di ordine sessuale, affettivo ecc..ecc..
Il tradimento non è mai meritato..ma in ogni caso una persona poi non si può nemmeno lamentare più di tanto se si ritrova con un paio di corna dopo aver costantemente e ripetutamente trascurato i bisogni dell'altra persona.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Lilly... _ma per favore_!... basta con queste _etichette inutili_... il tradimento è un atto, un comportamento... _stop_!... il suo significato è nel sistema di significazione di chi lo commette e non nella tua morale o nei sermoni domenicali del tuo parroco... nessuno, poi, "_merita_" un comportamento o un atto... un comportamento o un atto sono "_comunicazione_"... _parlano_ di qualcosa... _veicolano_ dei significati... e chiedersi se si "_merita_" un _significato espresso_... è semplicemente una grande, una grandissima, una mega... _cazzata_... al massimo ci si può chiedere se il tradimento abbia un senso... e allora ti posso rispondere di sì... come ogni atto o comportamento, anche il tradimento ha un significato (lo dicevo già sopra...)... il problema è quello di essere disposti o meno ad _ascoltarlo_ (mi riferisco, ovviamente, ai _cornuti_...)... hi, hi, hi...


 
sono certo che tu non hai mai avuto una ragazza


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

la ripicca serve solo ad una vendetta temporanea, ma non è un atto meritato. Non credo che ci siano casi in cui si meriti di essere traditi. Mai.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una persona non "merita" mai di essere tradita. il meritare implica una sorta di vendetta e a mio modo di vedere la vendetta è sempre e comunque un comportamento immaturo.
> Di sicuro però ci sono tantissime situazioni in cui il tradimento è l'OVVIA CONSEGUENZA di situazioni di coppia in cui una persona è *assolutamente sorda* verso le aspettative dell'altra, che siano di ordine sessuale, affettivo ecc..ecc..
> Il tradimento non è mai meritato..ma in ogni caso una persona poi non si può nemmeno lamentare più di tanto se si ritrova con un paio di corna dopo aver costantemente e ripetutamente trascurato i bisogni dell'altra persona.
> 
> Buscopann


 
certo ma siamo sicuri che la persona persona abbia soddisfatto i bisogni dell'altro???io sico di no

e che magari prorio per quello avrebbe potuto rimanere più vicina e comprendere tali problemi???alla base c'è egoismo, e incapacità di capire una persona, quale sia il problema e parlarne


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sono certo che tu non hai mai avuto una ragazza


... sono stato a letto, a tutt'oggi, con 81 donne... ne ho amate, _profondamente,_ soltanto due... a tutte ho voluto bene... "_volevo il loro bene_"... di tutte conservo qualcosa... per lo più immagini... gesti... ma anche oggetti... semplici... di una, conservo un piccolo filo di lana del maglione...  

... donne sposate, fidanzate... donne libere... nessuna di loro è mai stata, per me, un _mezzo_... sempre un _fine_... sempre... con loro ho fatto l'amore... ma abbiamo anche parlato di poesia, di scienza, di musica, di filosofia... ho cercato di "_creare momenti di  felicità_"... per me e per loro... anche solo _un momento_... anche _un solo istante_... per tenere il mondo e i suoi mali fuori dalla porta... con molte ci sentiamo ancora... perché con me... hanno sperimentato il rispetto, la comprensione, la condivisione... ho portato, anche per un solo istante, i loro _fardelli_... _e loro_ hanno portato i miei... con-_diviso_... 

... questo è il _significato _che io do a quello che ho fatto con queste donne... tu, se ti va, chiamala pure una _scopata tra animali_...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la ripicca serve solo ad una vendetta temporanea, ma non è un atto meritato. Non credo che ci siano casi in cui si meriti di essere traditi. Mai.


 
menomale, perfetto.
 con tuti gli errori ch si possano fare ed i difetti che si possano avere da parte del tradito.,chi tradisce secondo me sa che primo o poi lo farà perchè incapoce di amare, e mantenere rapporti stabili con una persona e quindi di capire sino i fondo l'altro.
e come se ci sia una specie di timer già programmato, ovvianmente insieme a tanta  tanta ipocrisia


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono stato a letto, a tutt'oggi, con 81 donne... ne ho amate, _profondamente,_ soltanto due... a tutte ho voluto bene... "_volevo il loro bene_"... di tutte conservo qualcosa... per lo più immagini... gesti... ma anche oggetti... semplici... di una, conservo un piccolo filo di lana del maglione...
> 
> ... donne sposate, fidanzate... donne libere... nessuna di loro è mai stata, per me, un _mezzo_... sempre un _fine_... sempre... con loro ho fatto l'amore... ma abbiamo anche parlato di poesia, di scienza, di musica, di filosofia... ho cercato di "_creare momenti di felicità_"... per me e per loro... anche solo _un momento_... anche _un solo istante_... per tenere il mondo e i suoi mali fuori dalla porta... con molte ci sentiamo ancora... perché con me... hanno sperimentato il rispetto, la comprensione, la condivisione... ho portato, anche per un solo istante, i loro _fardelli_... _e loro_ hanno portato i miei... con-_diviso_...
> 
> ... questo è il _significato _che io do a quello che ho fatto con queste donne... tu, se ti va, chiamala pure una _scopata tra animali_...


si solo le seghe ti puoi fare


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Ottobre 2007)

*non vedo...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...



Non vedo a cosa possa portare tradire una persona per ripicca...se non a un impoverimento del proprio io...


Se arrivo al punto da desiderare tradire quella persona...la lascio e me ne vado per la mia strada....perche' e' arrivato chiaramente l inizio della fine...e nessun tradimento cosi come vendette o altro ti puo' evitare quella fine...preferisco molto di piu' salvare quel po' di stima che ho di me e starmene da solo


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una persona non "merita" mai di essere tradita. il meritare implica una sorta di vendetta e a mio modo di vedere la vendetta è sempre e comunque un comportamento immaturo.
> Di sicuro però ci sono tantissime situazioni in cui il tradimento è l'OVVIA CONSEGUENZA di situazioni di coppia in cui una persona è *assolutamente sorda* verso le aspettative dell'altra, che siano di ordine sessuale, affettivo ecc..ecc..
> Il tradimento non è mai meritato..ma in ogni caso una persona poi non si può nemmeno lamentare più di tanto se si ritrova con un paio di corna dopo aver costantemente e ripetutamente trascurato i bisogni dell'altra persona.
> 
> Buscopann


... bravo!... il tradimento, spesso, è _dire _qualcosa che si è già _detto _ed _urlato_ ma che è rimasto inascoltato... allora, si finisce per dirlo in un modo _diverso_... attraverso l'_azione_... se la "_parola_" non basta... non rimane che l'"_agito_"...


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo ma siamo sicuri che la persona persona abbia soddisfatto i bisogni dell'altro???io sico di no
> 
> e che magari prorio per quello avrebbe potuto rimanere più vicina e comprendere tali problemi???alla base c'è egoismo, e incapacità di capire una persona, quale sia il problema e parlarne


Anche nel non stare a sentire i bisogni dell'altro c'è egoismo. E non prendiamoci per il culo..L'unica forma di "amore" veramente e sinceramente altruistico è quello per i figli, in quanto "amore incondizionato".
L'amore tra un uomo e una donna è cmq sempre governato da due egoismi che devono incastrarsi a menadito venendosi incontro..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

Nel mio vocabolario la parola vendetta non esiste, prediligo l'indifferenza. 
La vendetta è segno che ancora ci stai male, quindi indica debolezza.
Preferisco mettere da parte la persona che mi ha fatto male e continuare la mia vita, splendida sicuramente senza chi non mi vuol bene....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non vedo a cosa possa portare tradire una persona per ripicca...se non a un impoverimento del proprio io...
> 
> 
> Se arrivo al punto da desiderare tradire quella persona...la lascio e me ne vado per la mia strada....perche' e' arrivato chiaramente l inizio della fine...e nessun tradimento cosi come vendette o altro ti puo' evitare quella fine...preferisco molto di piu' salvare quel po' di stima che ho di me e starmene da solo


il fatto è  che essi non amano  se stessi e figurati gli altri, sono solo vigliacchi perchè non amano stare da soli perchè insicuri e quindi bisognosi di avere qualche manichino accanto per avere il coraggio di tradire e magari lasciare la persona che gli ha voluto bene,. tutto questo per raggiungere i propri scopi, da egoisti quali sono. che schifo


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bravo!... il tradimento, spesso, è _dire _qualcosa che si è già _detto _ed _urlato_ ma che è rimasto inascoltato... allora, si finisce per dirlo in un modo _diverso_... attraverso l'_azione_... se la "_parola_" non basta... non rimane che l'"_agito_"...


Se la società non fosse tanto ipocrita e moralista e provasse a rendersi conto una volta tanto che nel tradimento non c'è in genere solo uno stronzo/a, ma a volte ce ne sono due che hanno smesso di comunicare, forse di tradimenti ce ne sarebbero molti meno..

Buscopann


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si solo le seghe ti puoi fare


... lo so che ti fanno male queste cose... perché "_vedi_" la tua ex compagna con un altro uomo... felice... eppure, amico mio, l'unico che non ha esperienza di donne, qui, sei tu... non io... non le conosci... non le ami... non le hai mai amate, _veramente_... altrimenti sapresti che una donna esige rispetto... una donna cerca amore, come lo cerchi tu... gli animali, sono solo nella tua testa... è un pensiero consolatorio, forse... ma falso...


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel mio vocabolario la parola vendetta non esiste, prediligo l'indifferenza.
> La vendetta è segno che ancora ci stai male, quindi indica debolezza.
> Preferisco mettere da parte la persona che mi ha fatto male e continuare la mia vita, splendida sicuramente senza chi non mi vuol bene....


se tu sei capace di accantonare da un giorno all'altro una persona che fino al giorno prima amavi..Beh, complimenti. Hai raggiunto il Nirvana  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (24 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


credo che nessuno meriti.....un comportamento di "ricpicca" o di "ricompensa" per ciò che ha commesso o omesso.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se la società non fosse tanto ipocrita e moralista e provasse a rendersi conto una volta tanto che nel tradimento non c'è in genere solo uno stronzo/a, ma a volte ce ne sono due che hanno smesso di comunicare, forse di tradimenti ce ne sarebbero molti meno..
> 
> Buscopann


... approvo senz'altro... pensiero "_forte_"... capacità di perforare i _luoghi comuni_... attenzione alla _comunicazione_... che è la chiave di tutto... bravo Busco!...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> menomale, perfetto.
> con tuti gli errori ch si possano fare ed i difetti che si possano avere da parte del tradito.,chi tradisce secondo me sa che primo o poi lo farà perchè incapoce di amare, e mantenere rapporti stabili con una persona e quindi di capire sino i fondo l'altro.
> e come se ci sia una specie di timer già programmato, ovvianmente insieme a tanta tanta ipocrisia


chi tradisce in genere è più debole di chi è tradito. E non lo fa perchè l'altro lo merita, ma spesso per comunicare qualcosa (un problema, un'insoddisfazione) altre volte come mezzo per chiudere una storia che era già finita ma non aveva la forza di chiudere in modo sano (è il tuo caso, leone, anche se per te non era finita, per lei lo era e s'illudeva di poter invece recuperare facendo l'amore con te o riempiendoti di parole d'amore che sperava fossero di nuovo pulite e sentite) altre ancora per superficialità (quelli che non lasciano ma cercano di tenere sempre in equilibrio tutto,e sono costoro gli incapaci di amare, quelli che amano solo sé)...
Che ti voglio dire? Ci sono vari tipi di tradimento. Ci sono vari tipi di traditori. Non è mai giusto o condivisibile. Ma succede. E non si può mettere al rogo tutti. Non si può tutti considerarli incapaci di amare o bombe a orologeria nella storia. Le persone cambiano, amturano,hanno le loro fragilità e ragioni... E' questo che io penso tu ti rifiuti di accettare...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bravo!... il tradimento, spesso, è _dire _qualcosa che si è già _detto _ed _urlato_ ma che è rimasto inascoltato... allora, si finisce per dirlo in un modo _diverso_... attraverso l'_azione_... se la "_parola_" non basta... non rimane che l'"_agito_"...


 
se si vuol davvero bene ad una persona le si viene incontro. chi rtadisce lo fa perchè è un egoista che pretende che quella persona si adatti per forza al suo volere e quando vede che non è così, tradisce senza tanti porblemi. la coppia è tale perchè si ci vien incontro e si fanno delle scelte  insieme., e si anno delle rinunce. chi no è in grado di farlo se ne stia da solo (ma d fattoqueste merde sono incapaci) e non giochi coi sentimenti delle persone che danno fiducia.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> se tu sei capace di accantonare da un giorno all'altro una persona che fino al giorno prima amavi..Beh, complimenti. Hai raggiunto il Nirvana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari ne fossi capace!!!!!
Dopo qualche tempo ci riesco, ma perchè rifletto molto e valuto....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chi tradisce in genere è più debole di chi è tradito. E non lo fa perchè l'altro lo merita, ma spesso per comunicare qualcosa (un problema, un'insoddisfazione) altre volte come mezzo per chiudere una storia che era già finita ma non aveva la forza di chiudere in modo sano (è il tuo caso, leone, anche se per te non era finita, per lei lo era e s'illudeva di poter invece recuperare facendo l'amore con te o riempiendoti di parole d'amore che sperava fossero di nuovo pulite e sentite) altre ancora per superficialità (quelli che non lasciano ma cercano di tenere sempre in equilibrio tutto,e sono costoro gli incapaci di amare, quelli che amano solo sé)...
> Che ti voglio dire? Ci sono vari tipi di tradimento. Ci sono vari tipi di traditori. Non è mai giusto o condivisibile. Ma succede. E non si può mettere al rogo tutti. Non si può tutti considerarli incapaci di amare o bombe a orologeria nella storia. Le persone cambiano, amturano,hanno le loro fragilità e ragioni... E' questo che io penso tu ti rifiuti di accettare...


ripeto
se si vuol davvero bene ad una persona le si viene incontro. chi rtadisce lo fa perchè è un egoista che pretende che quella persona si adatti per forza al suo volere e quando vede che non è così, tradisce senza tanti porblemi. la coppia è tale perchè si ci vien incontro e si fanno delle scelte insieme., e si anno delle rinunce. chi no è in grado di farlo se ne stia da solo (ma d fattoqueste merde sono
 incapaci) e non giochi coi sentimenti delle persone che danno fiducia.

nel mio caso, la mia ex tra un po di tempo faraà la stessa cosa, perchèp anche la vedrà che ci saranno dei porblemi che il suo uomo non pora soddisare ed allora ecco nuovo radimento e bugie e cazzate varie con un altro. alla fine questa gentaglia rimarrà sola, o comuqnue farà una vita di merda, perchè è inc apace come detto di formare una coppia.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ripeto
> se si vuol davvero bene ad una persona le si viene incontro. chi rtadisce lo fa perchè è un egoista che pretende che quella persona si adatti per forza al suo volere e quando vede che non è così, tradisce senza tanti porblemi. la coppia è tale perchè si ci vien incontro e si fanno delle scelte insieme., e si anno delle rinunce. chi no è in grado di farlo se ne stia da solo (ma d fattoqueste merde sono
> incapaci) e non giochi coi sentimenti delle persone che danno fiducia.
> 
> nel mio caso, la mia ex tra un po di tempo faraà la stessa cosa, perchèp anche la vedrà che ci saranno dei porblemi che il suo uomo non pora soddisare ed allora ecco nuovo radimento e bugie e cazzate varie con un altro. alla fine questa gentaglia rimarrà sola, o comuqnue farà una vita di merda, perchè è inc apace come detto di formare una coppia.


 
nel io acspo aggiungo che lei col quel modo di are HA GIOCATO COI MIEI SENTOMENTI mi ha ingannato sino all'ultimo distruggento la mia fiducia in lei e la ia autostima, che sia maledetta lei e tutti i vigliacchi bugiardi


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ripeto
> se si vuol davvero bene ad una persona le si viene incontro. chi rtadisce lo fa perchè è un egoista che pretende che quella persona si adatti per forza al suo volere e quando vede che non è così, tradisce senza tanti porblemi. la coppia è tale perchè si ci vien incontro e si fanno delle scelte insieme., e si anno delle rinunce. chi no è in grado di farlo se ne stia da solo (ma d fattoqueste merde sono
> incapaci) e non giochi coi sentimenti delle persone che danno fiducia.
> 
> nel mio caso, la mia ex tra un po di tempo faraà la stessa cosa, perchèp anche la vedrà che ci saranno dei porblemi che il suo uomo non pora soddisare ed allora ecco nuovo radimento e bugie e cazzate varie con un altro. alla fine questa gentaglia rimarrà sola, o comuqnue farà una vita di merda, perchè è inc apace come detto di formare una coppia.


Mi sembra di sentire parlare il Cardinal Ruini su Coppie di fatto e cellule staminali..

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ripeto
> se si vuol davvero bene ad una persona le si viene incontro. chi rtadisce lo fa perchè è un egoista che pretende che quella persona si adatti per forza al suo volere e quando vede che non è così, tradisce senza tanti porblemi. la coppia è tale perchè si ci vien incontro e si fanno delle scelte insieme., e si anno delle rinunce. chi no è in grado di farlo se ne stia da solo (ma d fattoqueste merde sono
> incapaci) e non giochi coi sentimenti delle persone che danno fiducia.
> 
> nel mio caso, la mia ex tra un po di tempo faraà la stessa cosa, perchèp anche la vedrà che ci saranno dei porblemi che il suo uomo non pora soddisare ed allora ecco nuovo radimento e bugie e cazzate varie con un altro. alla fine questa gentaglia rimarrà sola, o comuqnue farà una vita di merda, perchè è inc apace come detto di formare una coppia.


Immagino solo per un istante che lei invece abbia trovato l'uomo giusto. Meno speciale di te, forse, ma giusto per lei. Che le dà non quello che tu pensi le serva, ma ciò che le serve davvero. Qualunque cosa sia. Cosa fai? TI disperi, pensi che è assurdo, perchè l'unica fine possibile nel tuo cervello è che lei lo tradisce o viene tradita e si lasciano e lei viene a implorare perdono. Non ti accorgi che ti fai solo male stigmatizzando le persone e il loro agire? Volendo trovare per forza uno stereotipo di traditore? Puoi dire certe cose della tua ex,s e pensi, dato che solo tu la conosci fra tutti noi, ma io ti dico che non è così per tutti, non puoi pretendere di conoscere la verità che si nasconde all'interno di ognuno di noi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> se si vuol davvero bene ad una persona le si viene incontro. chi rtadisce lo fa perchè è un egoista che pretende che quella persona si adatti per forza al suo volere e quando vede che non è così, tradisce senza tanti porblemi. la coppia è tale perchè si ci vien incontro e si fanno delle scelte insieme., e si anno delle rinunce. chi no è in grado di farlo se ne stia da solo (ma d fattoqueste merde sono incapaci) e non giochi coi sentimenti delle persone che danno fiducia.


Leone, adesso ti devo dire una cosa: la tua ragazza non ti ama più... la tua ragazza si è innamorata di un altro... *ed è giusto così*... perché l'AMORE non lo fermi... nemmeno se sei un leone... è nell'ordine delle cose: chi si ama _*DEVE*_ stare insieme... è nelle leggi dell'universo... se una donna non ti AMA non c'è nulla da fare... puoi avere il suo corpo... ma non lei... alla tua ragazza non gliene fregava più un cazzo di fare delle scelte con te... delle rinunce... amava un altro... e ha fatto bene a fare quello che a fatto... a lasciarti... poteva farlo _meglio_?... è possibile... ma sono dettagli... ciò che conta è che non ti AMAVA più... questo è il punto... il resto, ripeto, sono dettagli e stupido orgoglio... orgoglio e stupidi dettagli...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone, adesso ti devo dire una cosa: la tua ragazza non ti ama più... la tua ragazza si è innamorata di un altro... *ed è giusto così*... perché l'AMORE non lo fermi... nemmeno se sei un leone... è nell'ordine delle cose: chi si ama _*DEVE*_ stare insieme... è nelle leggi dell'universo... se una donna non ti AMA non c'è nulla da fare... puoi avere il suo corpo... ma non lei... alla tua ragazza non gliene fregava più un cazzo di fare delle scelte con te... delle rinunce... amava un altro... e ha fatto bene a fare quello che a fatto... a lasciarti... poteva farlo _meglio_?... è possibile... ma sono dettagli... ciò che conta è che non ti AMAVA più... questo è il punto... il resto, ripeto, sono dettagli e stupido orgoglio... orgoglio e stupidi dettagli...


Sei molto crudele tu.


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei molto crudele tu.


Beh..non mi sembra che Leone sia stato tenero  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei molto crudele tu.


... vedi, facile liquidare quel che ho scritto come "_crudeltà_"... di fatto, non lo è... è un'altra cosa... un'altra cosa... che può far bene all'amico Leone...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..non mi sembra che Leone sia stato tenero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Leone e' un uomo ferito in questo momento.


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Leone e' un uomo ferito in questo momento.


Eh va beh...sarà pure un uomo ferito..Ma non è che se io son ferito posso entrare in un bar e gridare "SIETE TUTTI DEI BASTARDI!!"
Insomma...c'è modo e modo..E con questi modi poi non si fa una bella figura..

Buscopann


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Leone e' un uomo ferito in questo momento.


... il problema non è la ferita... è la natura del _pensiero_... come fai a non _intellegere_?... alla tua _veneranda_ età, dovresti capire le cose al volo...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Il fatto è che leone fa il muro di gomma e solo le punte affilate possono scalfirlo in qualche modo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che leone fa il muro di gomma e solo le punte affilate possono scalfirlo in qualche modo.


Le punte affilate..o delle nuove curve sinuose all'orizzonte  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, facile liquidare quel che ho scritto come "_crudeltà_"... di fatto, non lo è... è un'altra cosa... un'altra cosa... che può far bene all'amico Leone...



Anche io a volte sono per i modi bruschi, il classico scossone ... non sempre le PAT PAT PAT sulla spalla fanno bene ... pero' la crudelta' non la sapporto.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le punte affilate..o delle nuove curve sinuose all'orizzonte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scherzi? Le donne sono tutte t... e traditrici!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sembra di sentire parlare il Cardinal Ruini su Coppie di fatto e cellule staminali..
> 
> Buscopann


Invece a me a volte Leone ricorda Alex Drastico


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il problema non è la ferita... è la natura del _pensiero_... come fai a non _intellegere_?... *alla tua veneranda età, dovresti capire le cose al volo... *



ho "imparato" ad essere clemente Chen, chissa' se ci arriverai mai tu.




ps riguardo a: *"**alla tua veneranda età" *sei un tantotanto cafone Chen ... vedi che la cultura (nel tuo caso in particolare) non fa un signore/gentiluomo ... sei solo un ChenChen, il Samurai e' emigrato per altri lidi.

pps scusa, ma te lo dovevo ... visto che non l'hai appreso da nessuna parte.

Buona strada ChenChen


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Marì*

Marì 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   SKIP!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Immagino solo per un istante che lei invece abbia trovato l'uomo giusto. Meno speciale di te, forse, ma giusto per lei. Che le dà non quello che tu pensi le serva, ma ciò che le serve davvero. Qualunque cosa sia. Cosa fai? TI disperi, pensi che è assurdo, perchè l'unica fine possibile nel tuo cervello è che lei lo tradisce o viene tradita e si lasciano e lei viene a implorare perdono. Non ti accorgi che ti fai solo male stigmatizzando le persone e il loro agire? Volendo trovare per forza uno stereotipo di traditore? Puoi dire certe cose della tua ex,s e pensi, dato che solo tu la conosci fra tutti noi, ma io ti dico che non è così per tutti, non puoi pretendere di conoscere la verità che si nasconde all'interno di ognuno di noi.


io conosco solo la storia fnfita con un atto vigliacco
lei ha trovat solo ssolo un po sesso ( e non ti racconto i particolatr) in più ed una casa in cui stare.e  lanonatanza dalla sua non famiglia, cancellando ntutto il restio.ma perchp no lo faceva 5 anni fa ?? che cazzo voeva da me?? solo usarmi per qullo che sono?? si
ha fatto i conti senza l'oste, sai quello che lasci e non sai quello che trovi.
già lo starà tradendo come ha fatto con me, ed allaprima cosa che non va o lascia. è così


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Leone e' un uomo ferito in questo momento.


no ferito, usato sin quando faceva comodo e  tradito da un vigliacco


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone, adesso ti devo dire una cosa: la tua ragazza non ti ama più... la tua ragazza si è innamorata di un altro... *ed è giusto così*... perché l'AMORE non lo fermi... nemmeno se sei un leone... è nell'ordine delle cose: chi si ama _*DEVE*_ stare insieme... è nelle leggi dell'universo... se una donna non ti AMA non c'è nulla da fare... puoi avere il suo corpo... ma non lei... alla tua ragazza non gliene fregava più un cazzo di fare delle scelte con te... delle rinunce... amava un altro... e ha fatto bene a fare quello che a fatto... a lasciarti... poteva farlo _meglio_?... è possibile... ma sono dettagli... ciò che conta è che non ti AMAVA più... questo è il punto... il resto, ripeto, sono dettagli e stupido orgoglio... orgoglio e stupidi dettagli...


 
non mi hai amato, mi preso per il culo, lei non sa cosa sia l'amore se ha fatto quello che ha fatto. dire ti amo è troppo facile, dato che e lo ha ripeutoi anche quandomi tradiva, ed è comunque rimasta con me sino all'ultimo perchè incapace di stare da sola. cari mio certi aspetti patologici di questa pesonali conosco solo io. ha parte che è una sessodipendente


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei molto crudele tu.


 
peggio è un segaiolo


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... vedi io riconosco i meriti di qualcun'altro ... ma quando sti principini cadono sullo stesso loro pisello, MAH! ... mi diventano per incanto piccolipiccoli = piccini.

Poi a fare SKIP ci metto un attimo io.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..non mi sembra che Leone sia stato tenero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io non prendo per il culo la sofferenza della gente caro mio, o meglio della gente che non tradisce, chi  lo fa si commneta da solo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, facile liquidare quel che ho scritto come "_crudeltà_"... di fatto, non lo è... è un'altra cosa... un'altra cosa... che può far bene all'amico Leone...


 
peggio è stronza ironia


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> peggio è un segaiolo


Pero' tu benedetto figliolo non puoi sostituirti manco al "Vendicatore della notte" ... anche io sono stata tradita, nel peggiore dei modi, sono stata incazzatissima, ce ne e' voluto di tempo ... ma non mi sono mai sognata di scagliare anatemi contro chi tradiva.

Leone, datti una regolata dai bello.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' tu benedetto figliolo non puoi sostituirti manco al "Vendicatore della notte" ... anche io sono stata tradita, nel peggiore dei modi, sono stata incazzatissima, ce ne e' voluto di tempo ... ma non mi sono mai sognata di scagliare anatemi contro chi tradiva.
> 
> Leone, datti una regolata dai bello.


cosa dovrei fare?? madarle i fiori.
c'è voluto tempo per te, io ancora mi sto sfogando e poi ognuno vive la sua sofferenza per come è e per quello che ha dato a gli stronzi che sai.io la vivo von rabbia ecc.pero me è un ottimo modo di sfogare tutto. perchè sta gente vigliacca merita solo disprezzo


----------



## Old amarax (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io conosco solo la storia fnfita con un atto vigliacco
> lei ha trovat solo ssolo un po sesso ( e non ti racconto i particolatr) in più ed una casa in cui stare.e lanonatanza dalla sua non famiglia, cancellando ntutto il restio.ma perchp no lo faceva 5 anni fa ?? che cazzo voeva da me?? solo usarmi per qullo che sono?? si
> ha fatto i conti senza l'oste, sai quello che lasci e non sai quello che trovi.
> già lo starà tradendo come ha fatto con me, ed allaprima cosa che non va o lascia. è così


Caro leoncino,
ringrazia Dio xchè hai perso questa donna.Magari fosse accaduto a me.Ora non starei alla mia età così...un consiglio da...sorella maggiore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Nel 73 avevo solo 17 anni...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Caro leoncino,
> ringrazia Dio xchè hai perso questa donna.Magari fosse accaduto a me.Ora non starei alla mia età così...un consiglio da...sorella maggiore
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie, di questo  sono certo, meglio ora che più avanti, adesso devo trovarne un'altra.

ma che vuoi dire che non staresti alla tua età così??


----------



## Old amarax (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> grazie, di questo sono certo, meglio ora che più avanti, adesso devo trovarne un'altra.
> 
> ma che vuoi dire che non staresti alla tua età così??


Già allora ero con lui.Avrei incontrato un altro...magari come te.Leale.Fedele.Tenero.ed oggi sarei felice...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Già allora ero con lui.Avrei incontrato un altro...magari come te.Leale.Fedele.Tenero.ed oggi sarei felice...


non so come era lui ma immagino.
con me certe cose sono sicure, ed infatti non ho mai avuto prob con le ragazze, ho lasciato e sono stato lasciato (poche volte) in modo  civile e tranquillo. un cosa del genere non l'avevo mai vissuta purtroppo. è un vero schifo di persona
invece la mia ex avrebbe dovuto incontrare uno come il tuo ex, ma probabile che che questa sia la volta giusta ah ah, e mo ridiamo


----------



## Old VispaTeresa (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


No non si tradisce per ripicca. È sciocco, fai una cosa grave senza un vero motivo. Mi sembra di essere all'asilo, è da immaturi. Piuttosto lascialo, è la peggio cosa che tu possa fare. 
Quando mio marito mi diceva "Tanto lo so che mi tradirai, per ripicca!" gli ho sempre risposto che se mai l'avessi tradito sarebbe stato perchè qualcun'altro mi faceva battere il cuore, ma non per ripicca.


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> 
> No, non lasciata, parlo proprio di tradimento, come forma di ripicca.


Lyllina le ripicche sono un tradimento verso se stessi. Delle volte funzionano, come corde alle quali aggrapparsi, altre volte no. Ci vuole coraggio per cambiare senza tradire, per farsi capire, per far valere le proprie ragioni. E' usare altre persone che magari vogliono solo divertirsi, ma che comunque diventano strumento. Meglio fermarsi. Aspettare. Guardarsi dentro. Non si merita l'amore e non si merita il tradimento. L'amore cambia ogni giorno, ogni momento. Le nostre aspettative verranno sempre deluse prima o poi, e noi deluderemo a nostra volta, bisognerebbe accettare anche questo, uscire dall'idea dell'amore perfetto. E attaccarsi a qualcuno/a perchè si sta male, per provare la nostra capacità di sedurre di essere vitali di provare emozioni... mah, lo trovo pericoloso. Per il senso di identità. E' spostare il problema. Che prima o poi risalterà fuori... Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (25 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono stato a letto, a tutt'oggi, con 81 donne... ne ho amate, _profondamente,_ soltanto due... a tutte ho voluto bene... "_volevo il loro bene_"... di tutte conservo qualcosa... per lo più immagini... gesti... ma anche oggetti... semplici... di una, conservo un piccolo filo di lana del maglione...
> 
> ... donne sposate, fidanzate... donne libere... nessuna di loro è mai stata, per me, un _mezzo_... sempre un _fine_... sempre... con loro ho fatto l'amore... ma abbiamo anche parlato di poesia, di scienza, di musica, di filosofia... ho cercato di "_creare momenti di felicità_"... per me e per loro... anche solo _un momento_... anche _un solo istante_... per tenere il mondo e i suoi mali fuori dalla porta... con molte ci sentiamo ancora... perché con me... hanno sperimentato il rispetto, la comprensione, la condivisione... ho portato, anche per un solo istante, i loro _fardelli_... _e loro_ hanno portato i miei... con-_diviso_...
> 
> ... questo è il _significato _che io do a quello che ho fatto con queste donne... tu, se ti va, chiamala pure una _scopata tra animali_...


...quando leggo questi tuoi post, ho come l'impressione che tu abbia un gemello cattivo, o magari anche due, che si connette quando tu non ci sei.....e fa danni.....poi arrivi tu.....e scrivi queste cose che....emozionano.....


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Già allora ero con lui.Avrei incontrato un altro...magari come te.Leale.Fedele.Tenero.ed oggi sarei felice...


e però non ti sarebbe piaciuto... e lo sai.

va così, cara.


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e però non ti sarebbe piaciuto... e lo sai.
> 
> va così, cara.



non è detto, perchp dici che tutte le donne sono delle t...e, e che devono essere trattate male


----------



## Old amarax (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> *e però non ti sarebbe piaciuto... e lo sai.*
> 
> va così, cara.


 





 no.Mi piaceva come'era quando ci siamo sposati:Io ho scoperto com'è il 13 aprile 2006.Da lei.Amo un uomo che non esiste più.Questa è la realtà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> no.Mi piaceva come'era quando ci siamo sposati:Io ho scoperto com'è il 13 aprile 2006.Da lei.Amo un uomo che non esiste più.Questa è la realtà.


Questo è la tragedia del tradito nette in discussione tutto quello che ha vissuto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















































P.S. Rivoglio la mia vita lo penso ogni giorno


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> no.Mi piaceva come'era quando ci siamo sposati:Io ho scoperto com'è il 13 aprile 2006.Da lei.Amo un uomo che non esiste più.Questa è la realtà.


no, no, cara Amarax, fattelo dire, tu amavi l'idea di vita che ti eri creata...
lui era quello che è anche prima del 2006, solo che tu non lo sapevi.
tu hai sposato lo stronzo che è tuo marito... che è sempre stato stronzo, solo che sei stata costretta a prenderne atto solo dopo che lei ti ha messo davanti al fatto che "non potevi più non sapere" chi è tuo marito.
pensaci...


----------



## Old filo84 (25 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono stato a letto, a tutt'oggi, con 81 donne... ne ho amate, _profondamente,_ soltanto due... a tutte ho voluto bene... "_volevo il loro bene_"... di tutte conservo qualcosa... per lo più immagini... gesti... ma anche oggetti... semplici... di una, conservo un piccolo filo di lana del maglione...
> 
> ... donne sposate, fidanzate... donne libere... nessuna di loro è mai stata, per me, un _mezzo_... sempre un _fine_... sempre... con loro ho fatto l'amore... ma abbiamo anche parlato di poesia, di scienza, di musica, di filosofia... ho cercato di "_creare momenti di felicità_"... per me e per loro... anche solo _un momento_... anche _un solo istante_... per tenere il mondo e i suoi mali fuori dalla porta... con molte ci sentiamo ancora... perché con me... hanno sperimentato il rispetto, la comprensione, la condivisione... ho portato, anche per un solo istante, i loro _fardelli_... _e loro_ hanno portato i miei... con-_diviso_...
> 
> ... questo è il _significato _che io do a quello che ho fatto con queste donne... tu, se ti va, chiamala pure una _scopata tra animali_...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è la tragedia del tradito nette in discussione tutto quello che ha vissuto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alt! rimettere in discussione è salutare...
l'altra l'ha messa davanti alla realtà... le ha detto: signora Amarax, prenda coscienza del fatto che io esisto, e prima di me, altre...
se prima riusciva in qualche modo non voler vedere... adesso non più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt! rimettere in discussione è salutare...
> l'altra l'ha messa davanti alla realtà... le ha detto: signora Amarax, prenda coscienza del fatto che io esisto, e prima di me, altre...
> se prima riusciva in qualche modo non voler vedere... adesso non più.


Salutare?
E' giusto conoscere la realtà ...che faccia bene alla salute ...non credo


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Salutare?
> E' giusto conoscere la realtà ...che faccia bene alla salute ...non credo


fa bene, e puoi ridere quanto vuoi... è salutare perché è in quel preciso momento che inizi a pensare in base a te, e non solo in base alla coppia.
è molto salutare... anche se ci si ammala per capirlo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> fa bene, e puoi ridere quanto vuoi... è salutare perché è in quel preciso momento che inizi a pensare in base a te, e non solo in base alla coppia.
> è molto salutare... anche se ci si ammala per capirlo...


Appunto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non mi hai amato, mi preso per il culo, lei non sa cosa sia l'amore se ha fatto quello che ha fatto. dire ti amo è troppo facile, dato che e lo ha ripeutoi anche quandomi tradiva, ed è comunque rimasta con me sino all'ultimo perchè incapace di stare da sola. cari mio certi aspetti patologici di questa pesonali conosco solo io. ha parte che è una sessodipendente


... ti ha amato... ora non ti ama più... e non fare il _MISERABILE_... quando stava con te cos'era?... una _SANTA_?... o è diventata sessodipendente solo ora che sta con un altro?... _MISERABILE_...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto...


certe malattie sono salutari... è passando attraverso esse che possiamo capire tante cose...
ma forse non mi so spiegare, io.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ha amato... ora non ti ama più... e non fare il _MISERABILE_... quando stava con te cos'era?... una _SANTA_?... o è diventata sessodipendente solo ora che sta con un altro?... _MISERABILE_...


adesso non è più sua ed allora è diventata uno schifo.
prima era sua, quindi era perfetta, perché lui la irradiava di luce riflessa.
adesso la stronza gli ha detto: addio, preferisco con le pezze al culo, ma lontana da te e dalle tue paternali. ed è diventata una zoccola ecc ecc ecc ecc.
ma non è solo Leo che ragiona così...


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


Devi pensare a quello che meriti tu, non a ciò che merita chi ti ha deluso.
Se qualcuno ti ha deluso, sei tu a meritare una nuova occasione....
Quando un amore finisce, non ci sono nè meriti, nè colpe.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Devi pensare a quello che meriti tu, non a ciò che merita chi ti ha deluso.
> Se qualcuno ti ha deluso, sei tu a meritare una nuova occasione....
> Quando un amore finisce, non ci sono nè meriti, nè colpe.


... tu meriti me... gnoccolona... lo so che sei la più fica del forum... vieni da me dai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> certe malattie sono salutari... è passando attraverso esse che possiamo capire tante cose...
> ma forse non mi so spiegare, io.


Non mi sono fatta capire io.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Concordo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ho ironizzato sul termine salutare visto che certe rivelazioni mandano fuori di testa e a volte causano vere malattie organiche.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Lilly... _ma per favore_!... basta con queste _etichette inutili_... il tradimento è un atto, un comportamento... _stop_!... il suo significato è nel sistema di significazione di chi lo commette e non nella tua morale o nei sermoni domenicali del tuo parroco...


 
* solo una postilla..

O_O sono atea e non sono mai stata in chiesa.


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ha amato... ora non ti ama più... e non fare il _MISERABILE_... quando stava con te cos'era?... una _SANTA_?... o è diventata sessodipendente solo ora che sta con un altro?... _MISERABILE_...


ti ripeto se non ai non parlare, puoi solo ipotizzare


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso non è più sua ed allora è diventata uno schifo.
> prima era sua, quindi era perfetta, perché lui la irradiava di luce riflessa.
> adesso la stronza gli ha detto: addio, preferisco con le pezze al culo, ma lontana da te e dalle tue paternali. ed è diventata una zoccola ecc ecc ecc ecc.
> ma non è solo Leo che ragiona così...



da traditrice capisico che giustifichi i tuoi simili, conosci il concetto di fiducia?? conosci il concetto di rispetto??sai invece bene cosavuol dire ingannare,faccia tosta, zero dignità, egoismo e  vigliaccheria perchè sei come lei. leggiti la canzone di marco ferradini e vedi come ci si deve comportare davvero con le donne.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ti ripeto se non ai non parlare, puoi solo ipotizzare


... può essere... ma non credo che sia diventata brutta, sporca e cattiva... a partire dal momento in cui ti ha presentato il ben-_servito_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> da traditrice capisico che giustifichi i tuoi simili, conosci il concetto di fiducia?? conosci il concetto di rispetto??sai invece bene cosavuol dire ingannare,faccia tosta, zero dignità, egoismo e vigliaccheria perchè sei come lei. leggiti la canzone di marco ferradini e vedi come ci si deve comportare davvero con le donne.


... ognuno ha i propri riferi-_menti _culturali... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> da traditrice capisico che giustifichi i tuoi simili, conosci il concetto di fiducia?? conosci il concetto di rispetto??sai invece bene cosavuol dire ingannare,faccia tosta, zero dignità, egoismo e vigliaccheria perchè sei come lei. leggiti la canzone di marco ferradini e vedi come ci si deve comportare davvero con le donne.


beh, dai. puoi sempre metterti a raccogliere firme per farci finire tutti sul rogo.
e poi avrete un mondo perfetto, modello testimoni di geova... tutti belli, felici.
non ci sarà più menzogna, non ci saranno più anne a, non ci sarà più l'inferno sulla terra...
per adesso ti tocca aspettare il giudizio universale...


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ci saranno più anne a


ma ce l'ha anche con te? Ma no dai...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma ce l'ha anche con te? Ma no dai...


io dico di sì... ma magari guarda, vorrebbe dire che qualcosa di quello che gli dico riesce a smuovere la banchisa polare...
si inizia con una piccola irritazione, sai quel qualcosa che ti irrita ma che infondo ha una parte di verità, e da lì poi si apre lo squarcio..

ma come si fa a compatire uno come Leo, come? va bene la solidarietà ma... lui è proprio ottuso.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> da traditrice capisico che giustifichi i tuoi simili, conosci il concetto di fiducia?? conosci il concetto di rispetto??sai invece bene cosavuol dire ingannare,faccia tosta, zero dignità, egoismo e vigliaccheria perchè sei come lei. leggiti la canzone di marco ferradini e vedi come ci si deve comportare davvero con le donne.


Forse l'ho già raccontato. sono stato tradito dal mio primo amore, quando avevo 19 anni, ero bellino allora, giocavo bene a tennis, giravo il  mondo, guadagnavo, avevo tutto. la mia lei dopo un anno e mezzo mi tradì con uno molto più vecchio e li colsi in fragrante... volevo farle una sorpresa. l'avevo amata molto... davvero molto. Le parlai e capii che era davvero finita. impiegai molto tempo a "rimettere in circolo il mio amore", a perdonare, a rispettare una di lei scelta che non era stata basata sul rispetto nei miei confronti. A poco a poco vi riuscii, ripresi ad amare, ad aprirmi nei confronti del prossimo. non dobbiamo rispettare solo per esigere rispetto, non dobbiamo amare solo per ricevere amore, tutto dovrebbe essere fatto solo per noi stessi. non sempre ci si riesce, è umano;  credo però che noi tutti abbiamo troppe aspettative verso il prossimo ma non sempre (o quasi mai) sappiamo capire davvero di cosa ha bisogno chi è vicino a noi e quasi nessuno ha l'umiltà di dire: " capisco, te ne vai perchè ciò di cui hai bisogno non sono io....". E difficile dare questo messaggio (non è TE che voglio) ed è ancora  più difficile recepirlo anche se credo che il "lasciare andare" alla fine sia un vero atto di Amore.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Devi pensare a quello che meriti tu, non a ciò che merita chi ti ha deluso.
> Se qualcuno ti ha deluso, sei tu a meritare una nuova occasione....
> Quando un amore finisce, non ci sono nè meriti, nè colpe.


Iris, io non stavo parlando della mia situazione attuale.

Se voglio applicarlo a me stessa, ci ho pensato tante volte: ho tradito un mio ex con un altro, ed è stata la notte più bella che io abbia passato dopo anni. Ho smesso di sentirmi ignorata e sessualmente insoddisfatta (l'altro non faceva più l'amore con me, nonostante sia stata sempre una partner molto appetibile e me l'abbia detto lui stesso).
Eppure ero innamorata di lui. Così follemente innamorata di lui che ancora adesso a distanza di pochi anni lo sogno durante la notte. Ero innamorata di quello che mi dava e che ha smesso poi di darmi, di tutte le attenzioni che mi ha fatto poi mancare lasciandomi consumare nel pianto ogni notte, con le mie lacrime a rimbalzare sul suo menefreghismo.
Avrei dovuto lasciarlo, di corsa. E invece l'ho tradito.

Ovviamente poi l'ho messo al corrente del fatto: volevo una sua reazione.Volevo sbattergli in faccia, nel peggiore dei modi, che avevo scopato con un altro,con la massima cattiveria possibile, per ripagarlo della sua sordità nei miei confronti.
Non so, se se lo sia meritato o meno, non voglio pensarlo.
Però non provo pentimento per averlo fatto, e tutt'ora, che la storia è finita da tanto, non riesco a provare "senso di colpa".
Nei miei sogni, durante la notte, lo vedo sempre di spalle, che fugge. Lo seguo quasi rincorrendolo, lui mi evita. E poi mi sveglio.
Sto cercando di capire, perchè vorrei liberarmene.
Non del tradimento, ma del fantasma di questa storia: durante il giorno non ci penso e sto bene, ma poi spesso lo sogno.E sinceramente sono stanca di questi sogni.
Vorrei proprio rimuoverlo definitivamente, smettere di inciampare nella sua roba, smettere di ritrovarmi in sogni che parlano di lui con una certa angoscia.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io dico di sì... ma magari guarda, vorrebbe dire che qualcosa di quello che gli dico riesce a smuovere la banchisa polare...
> si inizia con una piccola irritazione, sai quel qualcosa che ti irrita ma che infondo ha una parte di verità, e da lì poi si apre lo squarcio..
> 
> ma come si fa a compatire uno come Leo, come? va bene la solidarietà ma... lui è proprio ottuso.


Guarda Anna, la penso esattamente come te, però se tu avessi letto l'intera sua lunghissima storia, ti renderesti conto che è una persona come tante altre, non uno infallibile e questa cosa a me suscita affetto.

A me dispiace che lui abbia vissuto tante brutture.Se poi , come dici tu, ragiona in modo ottuso, ha sempre tempo per imparare sulla propria pelle, e glielo auguro vivamente... Ma non me la sentirei di essere cattiva con una persona che nonostante tutto ha sofferto tanto.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Iris, io non stavo parlando della mia situazione attuale.
> 
> Se voglio applicarlo a me stessa, ci ho pensato tante volte: ho tradito un mio ex con un altro, ed è stata la notte più bella che io abbia passato dopo anni. Ho smesso di sentirmi ignorata e sessualmente insoddisfatta (l'altro non faceva più l'amore con me, nonostante sia stata sempre una partner molto appetibile e me l'abbia detto lui stesso).
> Eppure ero innamorata di lui. Così follemente innamorata di lui che ancora adesso a distanza di pochi anni lo sogno durante la notte. Ero innamorata di quello che mi dava e che ha smesso poi di darmi, di tutte le attenzioni che mi ha fatto poi mancare lasciandomi consumare nel pianto ogni notte, con le mie lacrime a rimbalzare sul suo menefreghismo.
> ...


 
Mi sono dimenticata un particolare. Lui mi tradiva già da tempo, aveva una storia parallela, di cui io non sapevo nulla, e imputavo il suo menefreghismo (lui stesso mi assicurava che era così) al periodo difficile che stava passando.
Io l'ho tradito e gliel'ho detto.
Del suo tradimento in realtà l'ho saputo tempo dopo che mi aveva lasciata, quando ancora lo cercavo (già malata) e lui mi ha allontanato definitivamente per ammettere che stavano insieme, così ho saputo l'altra metà della storia, ma solo tempo dopo.


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> I
> Nei miei sogni, durante la notte, lo vedo sempre di spalle, che fugge. Lo seguo quasi rincorrendolo, lui mi evita. E poi mi sveglio.


Non devi rimuovare, devi passarci attraverso... Speravi che tornasse da te, che ritrovasse la parte smarrita (o forse che dava a un'altra), e invece ti ha evitata, come nel sogno...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non devi rimuovare, devi passarci attraverso... Speravi che tornasse da te, che ritrovasse la parte smarrita (o forse che dava a un'altra), e invece ti ha evitata, come nel sogno...


Sono passati tre anni emmekappa e sono stanca di questi sogni. Sinceramente stanca.


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> beh, dai. puoi sempre metterti a raccogliere firme per farci finire tutti sul rogo.
> e poi avrete un mondo perfetto, modello testimoni di geova... tutti belli, felici.
> non ci sarà più menzogna, non ci saranno più anne a, non ci sarà più l'inferno sulla terra...
> per adesso ti tocca aspettare il giudizio universale...



non è necessario, l'inferno lo avate già dentro di voi, e siete persone che meritano solo se stesse


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ognuno ha i propri riferi-_menti _culturali... hi, hi, hi...


meglio se dici che nelal vita incontri persone di merda  e persone oneste con se stesse e con gli altri


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2007)

*leo*

leone sei incazzato nero?dai ci siam passati un pò tutti...non tutti abbiam gli stessi valori,lo stesso modus vivendi...l'importante e trovar una persona affine alla tua indole..!!


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Forse l'ho già raccontato. sono stato tradito dal mio primo amore, quando avevo 19 anni, ero bellino allora, giocavo bene a tennis, giravo il  mondo, guadagnavo, avevo tutto. la mia lei dopo un anno e mezzo mi tradì con uno molto più vecchio e li colsi in fragrante... volevo farle una sorpresa. l'avevo amata molto... davvero molto. Le parlai e capii che era davvero finita. impiegai molto tempo a "rimettere in circolo il mio amore", a perdonare, a rispettare una di lei scelta che non era stata basata sul rispetto nei miei confronti. A poco a poco vi riuscii, ripresi ad amare, ad aprirmi nei confronti del prossimo. non dobbiamo rispettare solo per esigere rispetto, non dobbiamo amare solo per ricevere amore, tutto dovrebbe essere fatto solo per noi stessi. non sempre ci si riesce, è umano;  credo però che noi tutti abbiamo troppe aspettative verso il prossimo ma non sempre (o quasi mai) sappiamo capire davvero di cosa ha bisogno chi è vicino a noi e quasi nessuno ha l'umiltà di dire: " capisco, te ne vai perchè ciò di cui hai bisogno non sono io....". E difficile dare questo messaggio (non è TE che voglio) ed è ancora  più difficile recepirlo anche se credo che il "lasciare andare" alla fine sia un vero atto di Amore.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 scelta??
la mia storia è diversa, non 19 anni e questa mi ha solo usato ingannandomi sino all'ultimo per scaricarmi quando le è venuto comodo farlo, ma intanto tutte le cose belelese le è beccate
ci si lascia?? certo  ma col modo giusto e non in un modo vigliacco non pirma di scoparsi un altro in segreto e (queste persone non sono capaci di stare da sole), al telefono  a 100 km di distanza, insultando e senza nemmeno un mi dispiace detto di persona. ma parlandone solo con un'amica in comune tra me e lei. per la paura dirlo ame in faccia gente di merda amico mio , gemte di merda che guarda solo ai propri interessi giocando coi sentimenti delle persone  e che nonsa amre davvero. merita di soffrire e tanto


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io dico di sì... ma magari guarda, vorrebbe dire che qualcosa di quello che gli dico riesce a smuovere la banchisa polare...
> si inizia con una piccola irritazione, sai quel qualcosa che ti irrita ma che infondo ha una parte di verità, e da lì poi si apre lo squarcio..
> 
> ma come si fa a compatire uno come Leo, come? va bene la solidarietà ma... lui è proprio ottuso.


meglio ottuso che traditore


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non è necessario, l'inferno lo avate già dentro di voi, e siete persone che meritano solo se stesse


Leone, l'inferno NON esiste...


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone, l'inferno NON esiste...


nell'aldila', ma sulla terra si.


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Iris, io non stavo parlando della mia situazione attuale.
> 
> Se voglio applicarlo a me stessa, ci ho pensato tante volte: ho tradito un mio ex con un altro, ed è stata la notte più bella che io abbia passato dopo anni. Ho smesso di sentirmi ignorata e sessualmente insoddisfatta (l'altro non faceva più l'amore con me, nonostante sia stata sempre una partner molto appetibile e me l'abbia detto lui stesso).
> Eppure ero innamorata di lui. Così follemente innamorata di lui che ancora adesso a distanza di pochi anni lo sogno durante la notte. Ero innamorata di quello che mi dava e che ha smesso poi di darmi, di tutte le attenzioni che mi ha fatto poi mancare lasciandomi consumare nel pianto ogni notte, con le mie lacrime a rimbalzare sul suo menefreghismo.
> ...


confondi il sesso con l'amore. tu questa perona non l'amavi , credevi di amarla, ma ti serviva per e volverti, sin quando alle prime indecisioni sue ecc l'hai tradito, perchè non sei stat capace di fare altro per sistemare le cose, prchè se gli volevi bebe davvero come di ci tu , saresti rimasta con lui e avresti con lui risolto i prob
e tu pensidi ave dato tutto a questa persona?? credi di essre stat perfetta?? o magari lo hai afflitto con i tuoi oldi di fare ecc?? nonha isenis di colpa?? non hai nessunruspetto per le persone che ti hanno voluto bene. e sarà sempre così. sei mai stata tradita??


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone, l'inferno NON esiste...


ti sbagli esiste, sono le persone  di merda che comunque fanno soffrire gli altri, in ogni settore.
per me è questo il male. i disonesti gli approfitattori , gli egoisti, i traditori ecc ecc


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ti sbagli esiste, sono le persone  di merda che comunque fanno soffrire gli altri, in ogni settore.
> per me è questo il male. i disonesti gli approfitattori , gli egoisti, i traditori ecc ecc


Leone il mondo reale è anche questo. Il male è ANCHE dentro la perfezione.


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> nell'aldila', ma sulla terra si.


appunto


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone il mondo reale è anche questo. Il male è ANCHE dentro la perfezione.



la perfezione non esiste, il male è il male


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> appunto


... e scotta, assai!

Ciao uaglio'


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e scotta, assai!
> 
> Ciao uaglio'


molto


----------



## Old amarax (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no, cara Amarax, fattelo dire, tu amavi l'idea di vita che ti eri creata...
> lui era quello che è anche prima del 2006, solo che tu non lo sapevi.
> tu hai sposato lo stronzo che è tuo marito... che è sempre stato stronzo, solo che sei stata costretta a prenderne atto solo *dopo che lei ti ha messo davanti al fatto che "non potevi più non sapere" chi è tuo marito.*
> pensaci...


 
La devo ringraziare?


----------



## Old amarax (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt! rimettere in discussione è salutare...
> l'altra l'ha messa davanti alla realtà... le ha detto: signora Amarax, prenda coscienza del fatto che io esisto, *e prima di me, altre...*
> se prima riusciva in qualche modo non voler vedere... adesso non più.


Con  questo ha distrutto il mio passato x scusarsi lei.
No.
Io non lo avrei detto mai alla moglie del mio amante.
E' falsa e bugiarda.
A me disse "lo accetto cos' com'è....".
E lui rise 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 xchè pare sia gelosa come una tigre.
LEI!!! di MIO marito!!!
ma dai Anna...Non è che per scusare me...dico..LUi GIA'...tante volte
E' zoccola.
Nell'anima.
Anche se si è definita integerrima...ma chi? ma quando mai.
Se fosse integerrima vedendo che non vuole seguirla,che non voleva sapere niente nemmeno se c'era un figlio si defilava
.Ha 35 anni non è una ragazza piccola 
Vuole il mio uomo? se lo prendesse! 
Lui ha detto che gli dò un pò di tempo e se ne va...ma non con lei.
Scommettiamo? 
3 ,mesi non di più...a meno che i figli di lei non gli rompano gli zebedei...e stanno insieme.
Ma non mi interessa.
Solo o con lei...purchè non sia più qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> La devo ringraziare?


fai come meglio credi... anche se -un grazie, se tu fossi meno presa dal darle la colpa di tutto, non sarebbe così sbagliato.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Con questo ha distrutto il mio passato x scusarsi lei.
> No.
> Io non lo avrei detto mai alla moglie del mio amante.
> E' falsa e bugiarda.
> ...


e certo... 
stavi meglio quando non sapevi...
e non è tanto il fatto di sapere, quanto il prendere coscienza che tuo marito ti ha sempre tradita. ma sai come si dice: l'ultimo paga per tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Guarda Anna, la penso esattamente come te, però se tu avessi letto l'intera sua lunghissima storia, ti renderesti conto che è una persona come tante altre, non uno infallibile e questa cosa a me suscita affetto.
> 
> A me dispiace che lui abbia vissuto tante brutture.Se poi , come dici tu, ragiona in modo ottuso, ha sempre tempo per imparare sulla propria pelle, e glielo auguro vivamente... Ma non me la sentirei di essere cattiva con una persona che nonostante tutto ha sofferto tanto.


e io ti sembro cattiva con leo?
a parte il fatto che lui -sistematicamente- ripete che chi tradisce non è degno di essere un essere umano...e allora ok, ma io non so essere ipocrita...
sarò fatta male, ma non ci riesco...


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Se ci fosse l'Al Queda in difesa delle fedeltà LEONE si sarebbe già fatto esplodere in piazza.

LEONE...guarda..posso dirti una cosa? Il mondo è malato di ottusità...è molto peggio questa dell'infedeltà..Perchè è con l'ottusità di pensiero che si scatenano le guerre (la non accettazione del diverso, dell'immorale, dell'infedele) e non di certo per gli adulteri. Il tuo pensiero è estremamente pericoloso in quanto tu dividi il mondo nel BENE e nel MALE. Tu parli di compromessi in coppia, di dialogo, del venirsi incontro..Sono proprio le persone come te che invece non permettono tutto quello che dici. C'è una contraddizione implicita in quello che dici, ma tu non te ne accorgi perchè il tuo NON PENSIERO ti impedisce di confrontarti con una realtà diversa dalla tua.
Non sono le tue idee che sono preoccupanti..E' proprio il modo di esprimerle e la condanna senza SE e senza MA di una realtà diversa dalla tua che fa davvero venire la pelle d'oca. Perchè sono proprio questi atteggiamenti settari che sono alla base delle più grosse tragedie dell'umanità.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non è necessario, l'inferno lo avate già dentro di voi, e siete persone che meritano solo se stesse


grazie, Leo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io ti sembro cattiva con leo?
> a parte il fatto che lui -sistematicamente- ripete che chi tradisce non è degno di essere un essere umano...e allora ok, ma io non so essere ipocrita...
> sarò fatta male, ma non ci riesco...


 
valori valori valori, che sono sempre meno in questo mondo di m..
è più facile scappare dai problemi e fuggire dalle proprie responsabilità, piuttosto che affrontarle.

se chi tradisce dice ù perchè c'erano dei problemi, dell'altro, chi è tardito dice che quei porblemi forse erano  creati anche da chi ha tradito


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie, Leo.


 
prego


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ci fosse l'Al Queda in difesa delle fedeltà LEONE si sarebbe già fatto esplodere in piazza.
> 
> LEONE...guarda..posso dirti una cosa? Il mondo è malato di ottusità...è molto peggio questa dell'infedeltà..Perchè è con l'ottusità di pensiero che si scatenano le guerre (la non accettazione del diverso, dell'immorale, dell'infedele) e non di certo per gli adulteri. Il tuo pensiero è estremamente pericoloso in quanto tu dividi il mondo nel BENE e nel MALE. Tu parli di compromessi in coppia, di dialogo, del venirsi incontro..Sono proprio le persone come te che invece non permettono tutto quello che dici. C'è una contraddizione implicita in quello che dici, ma tu non te ne accorgi perchè il tuo NON PENSIERO ti impedisce di confrontarti con una realtà diversa dalla tua.
> Non sono le tue idee che sono preoccupanti..E' proprio il modo di esprimerle e la condanna senza SE e senza MA di una realtà diversa dalla tua che fa davvero venire la pelle d'oca. Perchè sono proprio questi atteggiamenti settari che sono alla base delle più grosse tragedie dell'umanità.
> ...


 
io non mai tradito, secondo te perchè?? perchè sono alla base delle più grosse tragedie dell'umanità??? ma non diciamo cazzate per cortesia


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io non mai tradito, secondo te perchè?? perchè sono alla base delle più grosse tragedie dell'umanità??? ma non diciamo cazzate per cortesia


Non è una questione di tradire o meno. E' una questione di accettare un pensiero che non ci appartiene.
Sei tu che oltre a dire cazzate non capisci nemmeno quello che ti viene detto.

Buscopann

PS..Per la cronaca..neanche io ho mai tradito, anzi sono stato tradito. Forse mi salvo dalle fiamme dell'inferno che dici? O forse no? Visto che difendo questi essere immorali?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> prego


non c'è di chè... figurati, è stato un piacere...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è una questione di tradire o meno. E' una questione di accettare un pensiero che non ci appartiene.
> Sei tu che oltre a dire cazzate non capisci nemmeno quello che ti viene detto.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


allora difendi loro e capisci i traditi, che te devo dire


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non c'è di chè... figurati, è stato un piacere...


 
piacere mio


----------



## Old ringhio (25 Ottobre 2007)

*immoralità?*

il tradimento è immoralità?


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone alla prossima manifestazione contro il "Ponte" ci incotriano, ti presento anche mio marito (il fedifrago) ... pero' mi devi promettere che non lo ammazzi subito


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone alla prossima manifestazione contro il "Ponte" ci incotriano, ti presento anche mio marito (il fedifrago) ... pero' mi devi promettere che non lo ammazzi subito


 
pro ponte


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

ringhio ha detto:


> il tradimento è immoralità?


 secondo te???


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> pro ponte


NO, contro ponte.


----------



## Old ringhio (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> secondo te???


 
secondo me ha poco a che fare con la morale


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, contro ponte.


 
vieni ad abitare qui è cambi idea ah ah


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> vieni ad abitare qui è cambi idea ah ah


posso capire che ci sono dei problemi, ma il disastro che puo' provocare il ponte ne portera' tanti altri di piu'.

Non e' il ponte la soluzione.


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora difendi loro e capisci i traditi, che te devo dire


Io capisco tutti e due caro LEONE..Perchè tutti , traditi e traditori, sono persone. E non è un gesto, un'azione, un comportamento che rende una persona migliore di un'altra. Non è il tradimento che getta all'inferno una persona mentre rende l'altra meritevole di tutta la soliderietà del pianeta intero.
Io più ti leggo...più quasi capisco perchè questa stronza reincarnata in un essere umano (secondo la tua definizione) ti ha mollato. In tutti i tuoi post non ho mai letto la benchè minima autocritica e non ti sei mai messo in discussione. MAI

Io ti invito per l'ennesima volta a considerare il fatto che se ti trovi sulla cima di una collina ad ammirare il panorama non puoi dire di aver visto tutto quanto c'era da vedere. Anche perchè magari un giorno incontri una persona che ti dice che proprio lì c'era un lago e tu ovviamente quel lago non l'hai visto, perchè stavi solo in cima..e da lì il lago non le vedevi. Ma se un giorno prenderai quello che ti viene detto come possibile, può darsi che ci sarà quella volta che invece di startene solo in cima alla collina, la curiosità ti porterà a scendere a valle, dove potrai ammirare quel lago e accorgerti che il mondo è molto diverso se visto da diverse prospettive.
Non esistono solo le tue ragioni da tradito. Quello che non riesci a fare è pensare che dall'altra parte non ci sono bestie, ma persone e dalla loro angolazione le cose sono molto diverse da come le vedi tu. 
Mi rendo conto però, che per una persona che vive di dogmi come te questo discorso è estremamente difficile da capire...
E' molto più facile seguire delle leggi nella vita...che prendere in considerazione il fatto di potersi trovare un giorno nella stessa situazione di chi ci ha fatto del male quel giorno..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io capisco tutti e due caro LEONE..Perchè tutti , traditi e traditori, sono persone. E non è un gesto, un'azione, un comportamento che rende una persona migliore di un'altra. Non è il tradimento che getta all'inferno una persona mentre rende l'altra meritevole di tutta la soliderietà del pianeta intero.
> Io più ti leggo...più quasi capisco perchè questa stronza reincarnata in un essere umano (secondo la tua definizione) ti ha mollato. In tutti i tuoi post non ho mai letto la benchè minima autocritica e non ti sei mai messo in discussione. MAI
> 
> Io ti invito per l'ennesima volta a considerare il fatto che se ti trovi sulla cima di una collina ad ammirare il panorama non puoi dire di aver visto tutto quanto c'era da vedere. Anche perchè magari un giorno incontri una persona che ti dice che proprio lì c'era un lago e tu ovviamente quel lago non l'hai visto, perchè stavi solo in cima..e da lì il lago non le vedevi. Ma se un giorno prenderai quello che ti viene detto come possibile, può darsi che ci sarà quella volta che invece di startene solo in cima alla collina, la curiosità ti porterà a scendere a valle, dove potrai ammirare quel lago e accorgerti che il mondo è molto diverso se visto da diverse prospettive.
> ...


il problema è che lui il lago non lo vuole proprio vedere. hai voglia a dirgli che c'è il lago...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

grazie del consiglio. 


ma io ho vissuto una storia che va ben oltre la normalità per una serie di motivi che non sto qui a raccontare


----------



## Old ringhio (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' molto più facile seguire delle leggi nella vita...che prendere in considerazione il fatto di potersi trovare un giorno nella stessa situazione di chi ci ha fatto del male quel giorno..
> 
> Buscopann


 
questa mi piace, questa la faccio mia, Posso?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

i miei non sono ma valori, e ti ripeto  che indipendentemente da questa sotria, io non ho mai tradito e l'avrei potuto fare centinaia di volte. perchè secondo te??


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

ringhio ha detto:


> questa mi piace, questa la faccio mia, Posso?


Ti cedo i diritti..tanto non mi hanno reso nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old ringhio (25 Ottobre 2007)

nelle mie mani invece saranno oro. 50% ok?


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> i miei non sono ma valori, e ti ripeto che indipendentemente da questa sotria, io non ho mai tradito e l'avrei potuto fare centinaia di volte. perchè secondo te??


Il perchè lo sai tu. Ma non raccontarmi la favoletta dei valori..Nella vita basta una piccola brezza nel momento giusto per far crollare un muro..
Pensi che chi magari, dopo 5 anni di matrimonio, tradisce per la prima volta in vita sua non abbia valori?! Leone...Leone...La fai troppo semplice..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il perchè lo sai tu. Ma non raccontarmi la favoletta dei valori..Nella vita basta una piccola brezza nel momento giusto per far crollare un muro..
> Pensi che chi magari, dopo 5 anni di matrimonio, tradisce per la prima volta in vita sua non abbia valori?! Leone...Leone...La fai troppo semplice..
> 
> Buscopann


 
ne abbia meno di uno che non tradisce


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

ringhio ha detto:


> nelle mie mani invece saranno oro. 50% ok?


Mi accontento anche solo della celebrità  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ne abbia meno di uno che non tradisce


Questo è quello che credi tu...standotene solo in cima alla collina però..
Se proverai a scendere a valle un giorno ti ripeto che le cose sono molte diverse viste da un'altra angolazione.
E per vedere da un'altra angolazione non serve tradire...Basta solo saper ascoltare. Che è una delle cose più difficili che esistano...e infatti tu dimostri di non esserne capace..

Buscopann


----------



## Old ringhio (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ne abbia meno di uno che non tradisce


 
questo concetto mi sfugge. I valori sono quantificabili? Enumerabili? Pesabili?

Un traditore ha sempre meno valori di chi non ha mai tradito?

Chiedo eh?



buscopan ok per la celebrità


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu...standotene solo in cima alla collina però..
> Se proverai a scendere a valle un giorno ti ripeto che le cose sono molte diverse viste da un'altra angolazione.
> E per vedere da un'altra angolazione non serve tradire...Basta solo saper ascoltare. Che è una delle cose più difficili che esistano...e infatti tu dimostri di non esserne capace..
> 
> Buscopann


stai dicendo che non tradire non serve che non lo fa è un colgione??bisogna essere in base alla convenienza??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

ringhio ha detto:


> questo concetto mi sfugge. I valori sono quantificabili? Enumerabili? Pesabili?
> 
> Un traditore ha sempre meno valori di chi non ha mai tradito?
> 
> ...


 
certo e vale meno, pèerchè chi tradisce lo fa per un motivo chi non radisce lofa per un motivo. il tradimento anche nella vita è la cosa più schifosa che si possa fare, degli amici, dei parenti, dell'alleato ecc. in amore invece nonva bene??


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> stai dicendo che non tradire non serve che non lo fa è un colgione??bisogna essere in base alla convenienza??


Ci rinuncio..è come parlare alla chiesa degli omosessuali..è una battaglia persa.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio..è come parlare alla chiesa degli omosessuali..è una battaglia persa.
> 
> Buscopann


ma perchè non mi rispondi allora


----------



## Old ringhio (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo e vale meno, pèerchè chi tradisce lo fa per un motivo chi non radisce lofa per un motivo. il tradimento anche nella vita è la cosa più schifosa che si possa fare, degli amici, dei parenti, dell'alleato ecc. in amore invece nonva bene??


 
si io credo che in amore sia un'altra cosa. E te lo dico dalla mia doppia posizione di chi ha subito il tradimento e l'ha esercitato.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Ottobre 2007)

buscopan sta dicendo che tu non provi a vedere le sue ragioni, i suoi tentativi, insomma, non provi a vedere coi suoi occhi... 
Dici che lei ha sbagliato a fare l'amore con te. Hai mai pensato che forse lo faceva perchè sperava in quel'atto di rendersi conto che amava te e non voleva altri che te?


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma perchè non mi rispondi allora


A Leò...son due ore che ti rispondo..ma se non capisci quello che scrivo dopo un pò me rompo!

Non ho detto che bisogna tradire...Bisogna ascoltare..Saper ascoltare...questo volevo dire con l'ultima cosa che ho scritto.
Non bisogna tradire e essere traditori per capire le ragioni di un tradimento. Bisogna saper ascoltare e mettersi anche in discussione. Basta solo questo. E ti accorgerai che ogni tradimento è una storia a sè e se in certe situazioni non è assolutamente giustificabile, ve ne sono moltre altre in cui c'è un concorso di colpa, perchè il tradimento è l'ovvia conseguenza di un tradimento molto peggiore: quello delle aspettative.
Ma queste sono oramai cose che ho scritto 200 volte...poi è venuta la storia del lago. Speravo che facendo i disegnini su un foglio fosse più facile ascoltare..Ma mi rendo conto che è un'impresa forse troppo ardua  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> buscopan sta dicendo che tu non provi a vedere le sue ragioni, i suoi tentativi, insomma, non provi a vedere coi suoi occhi...
> Dici che lei ha sbagliato a fare l'amore con te. Hai mai pensato che forse lo faceva perchè sperava in quel'atto di rendersi conto che amava te e non voleva altri che te?


 
sbagli le sue ragioni le so, tranquillo. la mia storia è troppo complessa per esser liquidata con mie e sue ragioni. fidati


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Leò...son due ore che ti rispondo..ma se non capisci quello che scrivo dopo un pò me rompo!
> 
> Non ho detto che bisogna tradire...Bisogna ascoltare..Saper ascoltare...questo volevo dire con l'ultima cosa che ho scritto.
> Non bisogna tradire e essere traditori per capire le ragioni di un tradimento. Bisogna saper ascoltare e mettersi anche in discussione. Basta solo questo. E ti accorgerai che ogni tradimento è una storia a sè e se in certe situazioni non è assolutamente giustificabile, ve ne sono moltre altre in cui c'è un concorso di colpa, perchè il tradimento è l'ovvia conseguenza di un tradimento molto peggiore: quello delle aspettative.
> ...


 
ho capito benissimo, nel mio caso allora tra il mio negoismo ed il suo ha vinto il suo,coronato dal tradimento, e quindi scappare dai porblemi che forse anche lie aveva creato nella coppia e non solo io.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> confondi il sesso con l'amore. tu questa perona non l'amavi , credevi di amarla, ma ti serviva per e volverti, sin quando alle prime indecisioni sue ecc l'hai tradito, perchè non sei stat capace di fare altro per sistemare le cose, prchè se gli volevi bebe davvero come di ci tu , saresti rimasta con lui e avresti con lui risolto i prob
> e tu pensidi ave dato tutto a questa persona?? credi di essre stat perfetta?? o magari lo hai afflitto con i tuoi oldi di fare ecc?? nonha isenis di colpa?? non hai nessunruspetto per le persone che ti hanno voluto bene. e sarà sempre così. sei mai stata tradita??


Ascolta, se tu invece di dare libero sfogo ai tuoi rancori ti fermassi soltanto un attimo ad ascoltare le persone qua dentro e quello che ti stanno dicendo, staresti meglio.

Io non l'ho tradito dopo le sue decisioni, ma dopo due anni di sopportazione, di continua mia ricerca di chiarimenti, di miei dispiaceri.
Lui sosteneva che il problema fosse mio e mio soltanto.
Non sono rimasta con lui perchè non poteva andare, se non mi avesse (in seguito) lasciata, probabilmente l'avrei fatto io.
Io non ho sensi di colpa, perchè se c'è una persona che ha sofferto in tutta questa storia sono io, sono io a portarmi gli strascichi e a continuare a fare brutti sogni, non lui, che con un colpo di spugna ha semplicemente cancellato tutto ( e lo aveva già fatto senza che io me ne rendessi conto).
Probabilmente se fosse stato più attento nei miei confronti, non l'avrei mai e poi mai tradito, la responsabilità è di entrambi.


Con tutto che mi hai mandato otto pagine della tua storia e io ti ho risposto mandandoti la mia, da queste poche righe capisco che non solo non ti sei fermato a leggerla, ma che hai selezionato solo le parti che ti facevano comodo per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio e poter insultare la tua ex...

ma ricordati che le persone non sono tutte uguali.

E un'altra cosa: se tu avessi letto le mie decine di thread sull'argomento (anche risposte che ti ho dato in altri topic aperti da te!) sapresti che oltre a tradire sono stata anche tradita.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io ti sembro cattiva con leo?
> a parte il fatto che lui -sistematicamente- ripete che chi tradisce non è degno di essere un essere umano...e allora ok, ma io non so essere ipocrita...
> sarò fatta male, ma non ci riesco...


No Anna, mi sembri tutt'altro che cattiva. Anzi mi piace il tuo "pane al pane".

Magari tutte le persone fossero come te.
Anche a me manda in bestia l'ipocrisia, e il buonismo prima di tutti mi fa venire il sangue al cervello.

Avendo letto la storia di Leone, non me la sentirei di sindacare, però c'è da dire una cosa: lui FIN DALL'INIZIO ha sempre saputo di che pasta fosse fatta questa ragazza, solo che ci si è messo con la speranza di REDIMERLA.

E credo che sia una scelta infelicissima, mettersi con una persona sperando di salvarla da uno stato che tu stesso a priori consideri brado e ributtante.


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> No Anna, mi sembri tutt'altro che cattiva. Anzi mi piace il tuo "pane al pane".
> 
> Magari tutte le persone fossero come te.
> Anche a me manda in bestia l'ipocrisia, e il buonismo prima di tutti mi fa venire il sangue al cervello.
> ...


ci ho provato, perchè non voluto vederla come un oggetto, ma solo valorizzarla come donna e lei c'e stat per le piaceva, ti pare poco????  .
secondo te allora che dovevo fare?? scoparmela e basta tipo usa e getta  come avrebbe fatto qualsiasi maschio???? allora mi avreste accusato di essere un bastardo.
mi illudevvo di dar vita ad un rapporto maturo  e di crescere insieme che minchia c'è di male??abboam tentato
e la mia ex se avesse avuto le palle mi avrebbe doiuto lascire subito  se non le andavo tanto agenio e daro che voi dire che tanto l ersobe non cambiano, anzchè aspettare tutto questi anni sino alla prima occasione per fare ciò che a fatto cara mia.!! e ricorda che nei momenti difficili che mi ha creato lei la potevo mandare affancuilo io, ma non l'ho fatto perchè credevo in questa persona. e non crede re che il comportakenteo di questa gente non INFLUISCA NEGATIVAMENTE  nella vita di coppia e che sia sempre colpa dell'altro. diciamo che si è presa tutto quello che le conveniviva mi ha riempito di casini(suoi casini) e quando è stato comodo dopo aver preso tutto, se ne è andata in malomodo. cara mia questa è immaturiuità ed egoismo, oltre che vigliaccheria.

hai mai pensato che se il rapporto con il tuo lui da anni non andava, magari abbia contribuuito anche tu per farlo deteriorare???  o sono sempre gli altri a sbagliare??? e quindi il radimento è cosa buona e giusta??? ma perfavore

se tu ragioni così, non otrverai mai un rapporto stabile perchè qualcosa che non va ci sarà sampre bella mia, e quindi diciamo che il tradimento è il odo più conodo per riseolvere i prorpi probeli, ovvimante nelle braccia di un altro e così via


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


Dopo aver letto le esplicitazioni, che ho atteso, sono ancor più convinta di quel che avevo pensato alla lettura di questo primo post.
Tutto quello che si fa per reagire a qualcun altro o a qualcosa, ma non viene fatto perché realmente ci interessa è un boomerang....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ci ho provato, perchè non voluto vederla come un oggetto, ma solo valorizzarla come donna e lei c'e stat per le piaceva, ti pare poco???? .
> secondo te allora che dovevo fare?? scoparmela e basta tipo usa e getta come avrebbe fatto qualsiasi maschio???? allora mi avreste accusato di essere un bastardo.
> mi illudevvo di dar vita ad un rapporto maturo e di crescere insieme che minchia c'è di male??abboam tentato
> e la mia ex se avesse avuto le palle mi avrebbe doiuto lascire subito se non le andavo tanto agenio e daro che voi dire che tanto l ersobe non cambiano, anzchè aspettare tutto questi anni sino alla prima occasione per fare ciò che a fatto cara mia.!!


Io me la ricordo tutta la tua storia, e mi pare di capire che sei sempre stata tu a riprendertela, perchè le cose tra voi non andavano fin dall'inizio.



leone73 ha detto:


> e ricorda che nei momenti difficili che mi ha creato lei la potevo mandare affancuilo io, ma non l'ho fatto perchè credevo in questa persona. e non crede re che il comportakenteo di questa gente non INFLUISCA NEGATIVAMENTE nella vita di coppia e che sia sempre colpa dell'altro. diciamo che si è presa tutto quello che le conveniviva mi ha riempito di casini(suoi casini) e quando è stato comodo dopo aver preso tutto, se ne è andata in malomodo. cara mia questa è immaturiuità ed egoismo, oltre che vigliaccheria.


Io credo che come tu hai fatto comodo a lei, e lo ripeterò sempre, lei abbia fatto comodo a te. Perchè ti sei perfettamente calato nel ruolo di voler fare il suo "salvatore" fin dall'inizio. Mi pare che lei ti abbia tradito più di una volta, anche a tua insaputa,ma tu persistevi nel tuo intento di salvarla.
Lo ripeto. Tu non stavi cercando un confronto alla pari, ma calarti nel tuo ruolo era solo un tuo atteggiamento egoistico che ti ha fatto sviluppare una dipendenza da questo tuo ruolo.
Come lei te ne ha privato, ti sei sentito defraudato, ma lei era così anche prima.





leone73 ha detto:


> hai mai pensato che se il rapporto con il tuo lui da anni non andava, magari abbia contribuuito anche tu per farlo deteriorare??? o sono sempre gli altri a sbagliare??? e quindi il radimento è cosa buona e giusta??? ma perfavore


Non ho mai detto che il tradimento sia cosa buona o giusta, ho solo sottolineato la mia mancanza di sensi di colpa in seguito a quanto successo.
E mi dispiace, ma il nostro rapporto non si è deteriorato a causa mia, forse anche per questo ho voluto metterci del mio.




leone73 ha detto:


> se tu ragioni così, non otrverai mai un rapporto stabile perchè qualcosa che non va ci sarà sampre bella mia, e quindi diciamo che il tradimento è il odo più conodo per riseolvere i prorpi probeli, ovvimante nelle braccia di un altro e così via


"Bella mia" ci chiami la tua ex.
Io non ho la presunzione di venirti a dire che avrai sempre storie da sfigato, anche se per come ti poni qualche dubbio lo avrei.

Fino a prova contraria io ho una relazione stabile da due anni, senza tradimenti,e te invece sei solo come un cane...
E poi, parliamoci chiaro: stai usando questo forum e le persone qua dentro come valvola di sfogo per scrivere a ruota libera tutte le tue angosce, senza darti nemmeno la pena di ascoltare.
Io ti capisco, che sei nella fase di rigetto e misoginia, capisco le tue dinamiche e la tua aggressività, ma non la condivido.

E mi ritengo offesa del fatto che mi hai mandato tremila pagine con tutta la tua storia, ma non ti sei minimamente dato la pena di leggere la mia, altrimenti non te ne usciresti con argomentazioni sbagliate, almeno prenditi la pena di rileggere.

Le persone non esistono qua dentro solo per poterti compatire, capito?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto le esplicitazioni, che ho atteso, sono ancor più convinta di quel che avevo pensato alla lettura di questo primo post.
> Tutto quello che si fa per reagire a qualcun altro o a qualcosa, ma non viene fatto perché realmente ci interessa è un boomerang....


Persa, pensaci. Tutto quello che una persona fa, dalla mattina fino al giorno dopo, è una reazione a qualcosa, è raro mettere il 100% dell'interesse.
Ho pensato che l'ultima via di uscita fosse il tradimento.
Io parlo da traditrice ma anche da tradita.

E le mie vicissitudini non sono la "spiegazione" alla questione che ho introdotto nel mio thread.

La questione che io ho introdotto, voleva essere un semplice sondaggio generale, per capire se le persone che sono qua dentro (suppongo anche tanti traditori) hanno mai pensato che un tradimento sia stato "meritato"

Io non l'ho pensato del mio, l'ho presa come cosa in se, come dato di fatto.
Però il dubbio mi è venuto.

Più che altro mi è venuto dalla volontà di indagare perchè non avessi avuto sensi di colpa in questo senso.

La fine della nostra storia è stata una cosa a se stante. Non posso dire il come e il perchè,ma ad averla determinata, con tutto che è uscito fuori "dopo" (il suo tradimento e non il mio), sono stati dei motivi legati sì a quello, ma sostanzialmente diversi.
Non imputo quindi la causa diretta della fine della nostra storia ai due tradimenti. Ci devo lavorare: se spesso sogno proprio lui, è perchè una parte di me non ha ancora elaborato bene qualcosa, e sto cercando di capire di cosa si tratti.


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone ma pensa la parte positiva della tua storia, niente figli, niente assegni di mantenimento, nessun avvocato e udienza in tribunale, qui dentro sei un paraculato baciato dalla Dea fortuna


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Leone ma pensa la parte positiva della tua storia, niente figli, niente assegni di mantenimento, nessun avvocato e udienza in tribunale, qui dentro sei un paraculato baciato dalla Dea fortuna


 














uè..ma non è che te lo bevi tu il latte ricostituente?


stasera sei particolarmente in forma Angel


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Leò...son due ore che ti rispondo..ma se non capisci quello che scrivo dopo un pò me rompo!
> 
> Non ho detto che bisogna tradire...Bisogna ascoltare..Saper ascoltare...questo volevo dire con l'ultima cosa che ho scritto.
> Non bisogna tradire e essere traditori per capire le ragioni di un tradimento. Bisogna saper ascoltare e mettersi anche in discussione. Basta solo questo. E ti accorgerai che ogni tradimento è una storia a sè e se in certe situazioni non è assolutamente giustificabile, ve ne sono moltre altre in cui c'è un concorso di colpa, perchè il tradimento è l'ovvia conseguenza di un tradimento molto peggiore: quello delle aspettative.
> ...


 
io non riesco a scriverlo piu', nemmeno in termini essenziali .

Botta di nausea per i"l tema"


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uè..ma non è che te lo bevi tu il latte ricostituente?
> 
> 
> stasera sei particolarmente in forma Angel


Passata la poppata delle 22 e nannizato il pupo mo attendo quella dell'una


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Passata la poppata delle 22 e nannizato il pupo mo attendo quella dell'una


solidale.

che papa' che sei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> solidale.
> 
> che papa' che sei...


Non è un angel per nulla ....


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*interrogativo*

......... leggendo il thread mi sono soffermata su un post di ringhio....diceva che il tradimento non è immoralità, ed è condivisibile, però mi aspetto una definizione più appropriata.... cos'è quindi il tradimento, un atto sleale perchè risolve in modo autonomo un'esigenza individuale che infila nel cestino della carta straccia l'affidabilità reciproca o cosa ?
Sono disponibile a qualunque altra definizione, perchè negandone una è automatico che ce ne dbba essere un'altra, proprio per il postulato che si è iniziato a dire che il tradimento non è... qualcosa. Io mi sare fermata a dire il tradimento è.... e se lo si accetta, si è nel tradimento. L'accettazione è la scelta che fa entrare nelle stato di tradimento che inizia col creare una nuova raltà prima di tutto a chi tradisce perchè deve rapportarsi col fatto che lo ha potuto fare. Trovo risibile sostenere che il tradimento sia qualcosa di imprescindibile, e non perchè non sia implicito nella natura umana, ma perchè spesso questa tesi è il malleabile alibi di una slentata volontà.
C'è sempre un'alternativa al tradimento, ma è sovente troppo difficile, troppo costosa, troppo devastante o troppo improbabile ............ paradossalmente il tradimento è l'escamotage che si adotta quando non si è in grado di affrontare una realtà in cui non ci riconosciamo o che non vogliamo modificare o affrontare.
Tutto il resto sono belle parole.
Naturalmente parlo del tradimento con una qualche base sentimentale ed esistenziale, le scopate, seppur fatte con il famoso amore contingente, non sono contemplate in quanto tradimenti sì, ma con la caratteristica delle "licenze poetiche delle gonadi". 
Nella fattispecie Leone ha un chiodo fisso verso la sua ex, e se ne deve liberare, ma è anche giusto che lei abbia seguito la sua strada e la sua indole, questo però non fa di lei un'eroina o una che ha capito la vita. Cerchiamo di intenderci, è una furbacchiona di ape regina che ha succhiato dove ha potuto ed ora è volata verso altri bottini. Ha fatto bene perchè quella è la sua realtà e la sua indole, e lui deve solo prenderne atto una volta per tutte, ma credo di poter rassicurare Leone che l'interesse lo ha realizzato lui quando lei se n'è andata... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ......... leggendo il thread mi sono soffermata su un post di ringhio....*diceva che il tradimento non è immoralità, ed è condivisibile*, ....
> Bruja


Beh questa la dice lunga su cosa un traditore se la va raccontare, se fosse così non si chiamerebbe tradimento.....no? ed invece di raccontare a noi queste teorie metafisiche, potrebbe spiegarle al proprio/a compagno/a e vedere se la pensa come lui.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> potrebbe spiegarle al proprio/a compagno/a e vedere se la pensa come lui.


Ma è ovvio che no. Sennò non si chiamerebbe "tradimento".


----------



## leone73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io me la ricordo tutta la tua storia, e mi pare di capire che sei sempre stata tu a riprendertela, perchè le cose tra voi non andavano fin dall'inizio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


latua l'ho letta, hai avtuo a che fare con una persona allucinante, ma non per questo ti dico che avrai un fututo da sfigata.
bella mia che è un insulto?? e poi  mai dire mai ,chi tradisce una volta lo ripete. adesso sei inamorata ma chi ti dice che anche tra qualche tempo di stuferai anche di qusta persona per cè magari non ti darà più quello che cerchi?? e lacosì via, tanto per voi il tradimento è scontato, lo considerate a priori.


----------



## leone73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Leone ma pensa la parte positiva della tua storia, niente figli, niente assegni di mantenimento, nessun avvocato e udienza in tribunale, qui dentro sei un paraculato baciato dalla Dea fortuna




hai ragione, per fortuna o altro.i nfatti porto rispetto a chi è davvero incasinato


----------



## leone73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ......... leggendo il thread mi sono soffermata su un post di ringhio....diceva che il tradimento non è immoralità, ed è condivisibile, però mi aspetto una definizione più appropriata.... cos'è quindi il tradimento, un atto sleale perchè risolve in modo autonomo un'esigenza individuale che infila nel cestino della carta straccia l'affidabilità reciproca o cosa ?
> Sono disponibile a qualunque altra definizione, perchè negandone una è automatico che ce ne dbba essere un'altra, proprio per il postulato che si è iniziato a dire che il tradimento non è... qualcosa. Io mi sare fermata a dire il tradimento è.... e se lo si accetta, si è nel tradimento. L'accettazione è la scelta che fa entrare nelle stato di tradimento che inizia col creare una nuova raltà prima di tutto a chi tradisce perchè deve rapportarsi col fatto che lo ha potuto fare. Trovo risibile sostenere che il tradimento sia qualcosa di imprescindibile, e non perchè non sia implicito nella natura umana, ma perchè spesso questa tesi è il malleabile alibi di una slentata volontà.
> C'è sempre un'alternativa al tradimento, ma è sovente troppo difficile, troppo costosa, troppo devastante o troppo improbabile ............ paradossalmente il tradimento è l'escamotage che si adotta quando non si è in grado di affrontare una realtà in cui non ci riconosciamo o che non vogliamo modificare o affrontare.
> Tutto il resto sono belle parole.
> ...




hai ragione, è così !!


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Beh questa la dice lunga su cosa un traditore se la va raccontare, se fosse così non si chiamerebbe tradimento.....no? ed invece di raccontare a noi queste teorie metafisiche, potrebbe spiegarle al proprio/a compagno/a e vedere se la pensa come lui.


In effetti quando ho detto che non è immorale è perchè ormai, allo stato, la moralità è un concetto personale..... molto adattabile, ma questo non significa appunto che sioa un atto negativo e contrario alla chiarezza ed al rispetto che si dovrebbe ad un/a partner..... Nel prosieguo del mio post ho appunto illustrato questo concetto.
Il dialogo (spiegarla al compagno, come tu dici) è ovviamente l'antitesi del tradimento..... è un contrapporre la chiarezza all'occultamento, la lealtà alla furbizia autogratificante.  Ma immaginoi non serva tornarci sopra, sono cose che sappiamo bene.
Bruja


----------



## Old Pino (26 Ottobre 2007)

Se si avesse il coraggio di parlare a volte non si sarebbe traditi, e dico parlare nel senso di dialogo, che non deve mai venire meno,altrimenti è finita e prima o poi non ci si merita di essere traditi,mai. Eppure succede.....
Ciao a tutti
Pino


----------



## Old ringhio (26 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh questa la dice lunga su cosa un traditore se la va raccontare, se fosse così non si chiamerebbe tradimento.....no? ed invece di raccontare a noi queste teorie metafisiche, potrebbe spiegarle al proprio/a compagno/a e vedere se la pensa come lui.


 
ringhio ha provato tutte e due le vesti e non se la racconta.  Il tradimento e l'esser traditi non poggiano su una traballante piattaforma metafisica. Sono state, in due diversi momenti, realtà viva e dolorosa. Solo che il tradimento non sta appeso in cielo proveniente dal nulla. E' accaduto, per mille motivi, è accaduto. Questo non ha fatto di me, nè dell'altra persona, un essere immorale o privo di valori. Forse è stata la deviazione che ha permesso poi di rincontrarsi dopo tanto dolore e lacrime. E ci siamo raccontati. Tradire non vuol dire per forza agire nell'ombra. Oppure siccome è stato palesato non è più "tradimento"? E tradimento è solo ciò che accade alle nostre spalle? Oppure per tradimento intendete solo la situazione letteraria di lui lei l'altra e un pò di sms? Perchè allora ho sbagliato post


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*ringhio*



ringhio ha detto:


> ringhio ha provato tutte e due le vesti e non se la racconta. Il tradimento e l'esser traditi non poggiano su una traballante piattaforma metafisica. Sono state, in due diversi momenti, realtà viva e dolorosa. Solo che il tradimento non sta appeso in cielo proveniente dal nulla. E' accaduto, per mille motivi, è accaduto. Questo non ha fatto di me, nè dell'altra persona, un essere immorale o privo di valori. Forse è stata la deviazione che ha permesso poi di rincontrarsi dopo tanto dolore e lacrime. E ci siamo raccontati. Tradire non vuol dire per forza agire nell'ombra. Oppure siccome è stato palesato non è più "tradimento"? E tradimento è solo ciò che accade alle nostre spalle? Oppure per tradimento intendete solo la situazione letteraria di lui lei l'altra e un pò di sms? Perchè allora ho sbagliato post


Bene posto che non se la racconti nessuno, che capiti di reinnamorarsi e di reincontrarsi, che nel tradire ci possano essere concorsi di colpa, e che non si sia immorali (argomento già chiarito) o senza valori, come si pone la consapevolezza che all'altra persona, quella contingente, visto che una volta è il/la partner ed una volta possiamo essere noi, stiamo comunque facendo un torto concettuale?
Raccontarsi è lecito, se poi lo si palesa finisce la tresca nascosta, ma ovviamente resta l'atto primario di tradire.
Tradire non è letteratura ringhio, ma certamente per me fra una scopata o incontri semplicemente orizzontali ed un'intesa, un condividere fatto di lettere, sms, conversazioni, condivisioni e complicità non è difficile capire quale sia il tradimento più sofferto.
Non hai sbagliato post, ma sappi che a volte, e parlo per esperienza, fare o subire un tradimento hanno circostanze e penalizzazioni non paritarie, poichè ovviamente sono azioni che si fanno o si subiscono con persone, circostanze e temporalità differenti. Chi tradisce ha un problema che in qualche modo risolvere.... il problema del tradito è principalmente il "qualche modo".
Bruja


----------



## Old ringhio (26 Ottobre 2007)

*paritario?*

ecco è questo concetto che un pò mi sfugge: il concetto di paritario. A me sembra ovvio che nel tradimento non ci sia. Il tradimento è temporaneo(?) squilibrio, allontanamento, dissoluzione. Non può essere paritaria la situazione del tradimento. Ma qui mi pare che sia posta in questione la faccenda del meritare un tradimento. E il meritare o non meritare ha un sapore di moralismo giustizialista e non un comportamento inserito in un contesto un pò più ampio.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> latua l'ho letta, hai avtuo a che fare con una persona allucinante, ma non per questo ti dico che avrai un fututo da sfigata.
> bella mia che è un insulto?? e poi mai dire mai ,chi tradisce una volta lo ripete. adesso sei inamorata ma chi ti dice che anche tra qualche tempo di stuferai anche di qusta persona per cè magari non ti darà più quello che cerchi?? e lacosì via, tanto per voi il tradimento è scontato, lo considerate a priori.


A parte cambiare la tastiera...o le dita, o fors'anche la testa (ma non pretendo tanto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , volevo solo sottolineare che in quel mai dire mai potresti rientrare anche tu e tutte le tue pseudomoralistichetirate.

In quel "tanto per voi il tradimento è scontato", rivolto a lillyna che ha ben chiarito, per chi sa leggere e ha un minimo di comprendonio, le motivazioni che a quello l'hanno portata, sta tutta la tua pochezza!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mò vai pure di insulti...a te stesso!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2007)

*leone73*

Leone 73 anche io non condivido concettualmente il tradire...credo non ci sia mai un valido motivo per...ma non possiam generalizzare,ogni tradimento è una storia a se...l'ammetto anche io una volta ho tradito...non per questo significa che son un soggetto incline a farlo ancora!Ti dirò di piu...io tradii per primo me stesso...ma in quel contesto capii l'errore e imparai a conoscermi meglio...!Leone 73 capisco la tua incazzatura...ma non perdere l'oggettività e la serenità di giudizio!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*ringhio*



ringhio ha detto:


> ecco è questo concetto che un pò mi sfugge: il concetto di paritario. A me sembra ovvio che nel tradimento non ci sia. Il tradimento è temporaneo(?) squilibrio, allontanamento, dissoluzione. Non può essere paritaria la situazione del tradimento. Ma qui mi pare che sia posta in questione la faccenda del meritare un tradimento. E il meritare o non meritare ha un sapore di moralismo giustizialista e non un comportamento inserito in un contesto un pò più ampio.


 
Vabbeh... o non mi sono spiegata, o facciamo a non intenderci...
Paritario è inteso semplicemente nel senso che la percezione di chi tradisce o viene tradito è sempre e comunque individuale anche se è permeata dalla ovvietà che tradite è tradire. Forse la parola centrata non è paritario ma parificabile come delusione-sensazione e si rifà nell'entità alla sensibilità di ognuno. 
Se poi sia il caso di valutare il meritarsi il tradimento.... ti è sembrato che condivida questa opinione, per me è proprio la domanda che è sbagliata... un tradimento non lo si merita, capita, a meno che non si creda che l'assenza o la poca cura di uno giustifichi il tradimento dell'altro, ma non è di questo che si parlava.
Il moralismo giustizialista di solito.............e sottolineo di solito, non è la cifra di questo forum, ma certo non possiamo genuflettersci alla concezione che se uno tradisce è perchè ha delle esigenze.  
Mi sa che sfondi una porta aperta perchè qualunque cosa possano dire gli altri, il tradimento è un bell'atto di arrangiarsi nel servirsi alla tavola della vita evitando di invitare chi ci è compagno/a di vita.
Non è moralismo, nè fare la morale a nessuno, men che meno giustizialismo che lascerebbe il tempo che trova, ma far dare una guardatina allo specchio a chi tradendo non fa spesso neppure un plissé..... 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vabbeh... o non mi sono spiegata, o facciamo a non intenderci...
> Paritario è inteso semplicemente nel senso che la percezione di chi tradisce o viene tradito è sempre e comunque individuale anche se è permeata dalla ovvietà che tradite è tradire. Forse la parola centrata non è paritario ma parificabile come delusione-sensazione e si rifà nell'entità alla sensibilità di ognuno.
> Se poi sia il caso di valutare il meritarsi il tradimento.... ti è sembrato che condivida questa opinione, per me è proprio la domanda che è sbagliata... un tradimento non lo si merita, capita, a meno che non si creda che l'assenza o la poca cura di uno giustifichi il tradimento dell'altro, ma non è di questo che si parlava.
> Il moralismo giustizialista di solito.............e sottolineo di solito, non è la cifra di questo forum, ma certo non possiamo genuflettersci alla concezione che se uno tradisce è perchè ha delle esigenze.
> ...


Porca miseria quanto e' vero


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono stato a letto, a tutt'oggi, con 81 donne... ne ho amate, _profondamente,_ soltanto due... a tutte ho voluto bene... "_volevo il loro bene_"... di tutte conservo qualcosa... per lo più immagini... gesti... ma anche oggetti... semplici... di una, conservo un piccolo filo di lana del maglione...
> 
> ... donne sposate, fidanzate... donne libere... nessuna di loro è mai stata, per me, un _mezzo_... sempre un _fine_... sempre... con loro ho fatto l'amore... ma abbiamo anche parlato di poesia, di scienza, di musica, di filosofia... ho cercato di "_creare momenti di  felicità_"... per me e per loro... anche solo _un momento_... anche _un solo istante_... per tenere il mondo e i suoi mali fuori dalla porta... con molte ci sentiamo ancora... perché con me... hanno sperimentato il rispetto, la comprensione, la condivisione... ho portato, anche per un solo istante, i loro _fardelli_... _e loro_ hanno portato i miei... con-_diviso_...
> 
> ... questo è il _significato _che io do a quello che ho fatto con queste donne... tu, se ti va, chiamala pure una _scopata tra animali_...


Mi incuriosisce solo che sarebbe successo con la parte di donne sposate e fidanzate se il cornuto di turno ti avesse acchiappato.

Si finisce anche parecchio male per una cosa del genere...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> latua l'ho letta, hai avtuo a che fare con una persona allucinante, ma non per questo ti dico che avrai un fututo da sfigata.
> bella mia che è un insulto?? e poi mai dire mai ,chi tradisce una volta lo ripete. adesso sei inamorata ma chi ti dice che anche tra qualche tempo di stuferai anche di qusta persona per cè magari non ti darà più quello che cerchi?? e lacosì via, tanto per voi il tradimento è scontato, lo considerate a priori.


Non era una persona allucinante, si è rivelato esserlo dopo.

Sei stato presuntuoso nei miei confronti e non te la passo: ti ricordo che sei stato tu pochi messaggi fa a dirmi che la mia vita sarà sempre uno schifo in quanto traditrice.
Non puoi intraprendere la tua crociata contro gli infedeli con me, perchè vengo da entrambe le esperienze. In un altro thread ho scritto chiaramente il perchè e il percome non ho tradito e ho scelto di non tradire il mio attuale ragazzo.
Ti devi decidere.
Sei troppo contraddittorio: prima te ne esci approvando che ho scelto di non tradire, poi mi predici che avrò una vita anaffettiva perchè ho tradito.

Un pò di coerenza ragazzo.
Se tu invece che appioppare etichette ti rendessi conto che non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, ti calmeresti e cominceresti a ragionare.
Ma sei troppo incazzato per capire le parole della gente che ti scrive qua dentro.

E ricordati che non è che , non avendo mai tradito, tu sia immune.
Il principio del vaccino lo sai come funziona, spero.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (26 Ottobre 2007)

ringhio ha detto:


> ringhio ha provato tutte e due le vesti e non se la racconta. Il tradimento e l'esser traditi non poggiano su una traballante piattaforma metafisica. Sono state, in due diversi momenti, realtà viva e dolorosa. Solo che il tradimento non sta appeso in cielo proveniente dal nulla. E' accaduto, per mille motivi, è accaduto. Questo non ha fatto di me, nè dell'altra persona, un essere immorale o privo di valori. Forse è stata la deviazione che ha permesso poi di rincontrarsi dopo tanto dolore e lacrime. E ci siamo raccontati. Tradire non vuol dire per forza agire nell'ombra. Oppure siccome è stato palesato non è più "tradimento"?


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con questo concetto. E come dice Pino, se si avesse il coraggio di parlare forse non si sarebbe traditi.
E cosa accade quando tu parli parli e parli e ti sveni per far capire qualcosa ma dall'altra parte trovi un muro? Credo che la prima reazione sia la rabbia più nera, per l'indifferenza. 
Io faccio un distinguo, per me i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.
Ci sono i tradimenti disperati, i tradimenti fugaci, i tradimenti recidivi....


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce solo che sarebbe successo con la parte di donne sposate e fidanzate se il cornuto di turno ti avesse acchiappato.
> 
> Si finisce anche parecchio male per una cosa del genere...


... sono in due occasioni sono accadute cose spiacevoli... in una, siamo stati sorpresi dal figlio di lei... esperienza terrificante... in un'altra, un marito ha scoperto il misfatto e si è presentato al cancello di casa mia... l'ho fatto entrare... abbiamo parlato... era un ragazzo molto giovane... quando mi ha visto è arrossito... non si aspettava di trovarsi davanti un "_bestione_"... non si può litigare con me... se non si è alti almeno due metri per 100 Kg... eppure, eppure... quel ragazzo... mi ha messo KO con un solo sguardo... piangeva... l'avevo già visto... sapevo chi era e cosa voleva... gli ho fatto una sola domanda: "_dimmi cosa vuoi che faccia e io lo farò_"... mi ha risposto: "_lasciala stare_"... l'ho fatto un secondo dopo... per sempre...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non era una persona allucinante, *si è rivelato esserlo dopo.*
> 
> Sei stato presuntuoso nei miei confronti e non te la passo: ti ricordo che sei stato tu pochi messaggi fa a dirmi che la mia vita sarà sempre uno schifo in quanto traditrice.
> Non puoi intraprendere la tua crociata contro gli infedeli con me, perchè vengo da entrambe le esperienze. In un altro thread ho scritto chiaramente il perchè e il percome non ho tradito e ho scelto di non tradire il mio attuale ragazzo.
> ...


... quando la smetteremo di _mas_-turbarci con il prima idilliaco e il dopo prosaico?... è un pensiero abbietto, volgare e assoluta-_mente_ banale... che nasconde solamente_ la rabbia impotente_ legata al fatto che qualcuno ha _preferito_ qualcun altro a noi... succede... a volte, succede... l'importante è lo stile... sempre...


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono in due occasioni sono accadute cose spiacevoli... in una, siamo stati sorpresi dal figlio di lei... esperienza terrificante... in un'altra, un marito ha scoperto il misfatto e si è presentato al cancello di casa mia... l'ho fatto entrare... abbiamo parlato... era un ragazzo molto giovane... quando mi ha visto è arrossito... non si aspettava di trovarsi davanti un "_bestione_"... non si può litigare con me... se non si è alti almeno due metri per 100 Kg... eppure, eppure... quel ragazzo... mi ha messo KO con un solo sguardo... piangeva... l'avevo già visto... sapevo chi era e cosa voleva... gli ho fatto una sola domanda: "_dimmi cosa vuoi che faccia e io lo farò_"... mi ha risposto: "_lasciala stare_"... l'ho fatto un secondo dopo... per sempre...


Uhm... la stazza non conta poi tanto. 
Quando è capitato a me (in realtà poi non era un caso tradimento, solo un tizio che voleva buffoneggiare) data la differenza di stazza di una trentina di chili, mi sono presentato al cancello con una pistola  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ocio a cornificare qua e là, il rischio è altuccio, non sai mai chi ti trovi...


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Che animo sensibile...mi hai commosso...senti un pò ma le 81 donne lo sapevano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  D  ai che ti voglio bene non prendertela...!


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> era un ragazzo molto giovane... quando mi ha visto è arrossito... non si aspettava di trovarsi davanti un "_bestione_"... non si può litigare con me... se non si è alti almeno due metri per 100 Kg... eppure, eppure... quel ragazzo... mi ha messo KO con un solo sguardo... piangeva... l'avevo già visto... sapevo chi era e cosa voleva... gli ho fatto una sola domanda: "_dimmi cosa vuoi che faccia e io lo farò_"... mi ha risposto: "_lasciala stare_"... l'ho fatto un secondo dopo... per sempre...  [/SIZE]


Un "bestione" dal cuore tenero...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps ovviamente la fanciulla si sarà disperata eh Chen?


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando la smetteremo di _mas_-turbarci con il prima idilliaco e il dopo prosaico?... è un pensiero abbietto, volgare e assoluta-_mente_ banale... che nasconde solamente_ la rabbia impotente_ legata al fatto che qualcuno ha _preferito_ qualcun altro a noi... succede... a volte, succede... l'importante è lo stile... sempre...


Mi sa che quando mi son presentato armato piantando un casino infernale son stato un po' scarsino a stile....


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

CMQ hai speso una fortuna...81 donne...30 euro.....


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Uhm... la stazza non conta poi tanto.
> Quando è capitato a me (in realtà poi non era un caso tradimento, solo un tizio che voleva buffoneggiare) data la differenza di stazza di una trentina di chili, mi sono presentato al cancello con una pistola
> 
> 
> ...



Miso certo che tu eh... Quanta grinta...


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Miso certo che tu eh... Quanta grinta...



Beh quando un amico della tua ragazza ti minaccia...

Comunque ognuno ha il suo carattere, io son buono come il pane, ma non accetto prevaricazioni, divento una iena....


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono in due occasioni sono accadute cose spiacevoli... in una, siamo stati sorpresi dal figlio di lei... esperienza terrificante... in un'altra, un marito ha scoperto il misfatto e si è presentato al cancello di casa mia... l'ho fatto entrare... abbiamo parlato... era un ragazzo molto giovane... quando mi ha visto è arrossito... non si aspettava di trovarsi davanti un "_bestione_"... non si può litigare con me... se non si è alti almeno due metri per 100 Kg... eppure, eppure... quel ragazzo... mi ha messo KO con un solo sguardo... piangeva... l'avevo già visto... sapevo chi era e cosa voleva... gli ho fatto una sola domanda: "_dimmi cosa vuoi che faccia e io lo farò_"... mi ha risposto: "_lasciala stare_"... l'ho fatto un secondo dopo... per sempre...


Senza ironia, mi sono ricordata di quella scena in Shindler's List in cui lui dice al colonnello delle SS che i potenti puniscono ma solo i Cesari perdonano (concedono).... forse questo atto ti ha in qualche modo fatto sentire meglio, dubito fosse un mero gioco di poteri... 
E' anche vero che le concessioni si fanno a chi ne ha necessità...
Bruja


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Beh quando un amico della tua ragazza ti minaccia...
> 
> Comunque ognuno ha il suo carattere, io son buono come il pane, ma non accetto prevaricazioni, divento una iena....


Pure io Miso, però mi piace... senza esagerare ovviamente!


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senza ironia, mi sono ricordata di quella scena in Shindler's List in cui lui dice al colonnello delle SS che i potenti puniscono ma solo i Cesari perdonano (concedono).... forse *questo atto ti ha in qualche modo fatto sentire meglio*, dubito fosse un mero gioco di poteri...
> E' anche vero che le concessioni si fanno a chi ne ha necessità...
> Bruja


... dici bene... sei acuta e _spietata_... l'ho fatto per me... e per la mia _sporca coscienza_... per metterla a tacere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Uhm... la stazza non conta poi tanto.
> Quando è capitato a me (in realtà poi non era un caso tradimento, solo un tizio che voleva buffoneggiare) data la differenza di stazza di una trentina di chili, mi sono presentato al cancello con una pistola
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... _mitico_!... altro che chiacchiere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Mi sa che quando mi son presentato armato piantando un casino infernale son stato un po' scarsino a stile....


... aspetta, amico mio... parli sul serio o scherzi?... intendi dire che veramente hai fatto una cosa del genere?... con la pistola?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un "bestione" dal cuore tenero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, dopo circa due anni si è se-_parata_... a riprova che il tradimento non era il _vero_ problema... ma un sintomo... di altre cose... ben più gravi...


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, dopo circa due anni si è se-_parata_... a riprova che il tradimento non era il _vero_ problema... ma un sintomo... di altre cose... ben più gravi...


Ma no io pensavo si disperasse perché l'avevi lasciata TU... Va beh si sarà consolata altrove


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma no io pensavo si disperasse perché l'avevi lasciata TU... Va beh si sarà consolata altrove


... no, si è _dis_-perata perché non ci siamo messi assieme... non perché l'ho lasciata... mentre si è _se_-parata dalla persona con la quale stava insieme... la-_sciando_-la... capito, ora?... hi, hi, hi... amore...


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> CMQ hai speso una fortuna...81 donne...30 euro.....


... tua _sor_-ella ne ha voluti 50... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Tua madre gratis...hihihi!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Forse l'ho già raccontato. sono stato tradito dal mio primo amore, quando avevo 19 anni, ero bellino allora, giocavo bene a tennis, giravo il mondo, guadagnavo, avevo tutto. la mia lei dopo un anno e mezzo mi tradì con uno molto più vecchio e li colsi in fragrante... volevo farle una sorpresa. l'avevo amata molto... davvero molto. Le parlai e capii che era davvero finita. impiegai molto tempo a "rimettere in circolo il mio amore", a perdonare, a rispettare una di lei scelta che non era stata basata sul rispetto nei miei confronti. A poco a poco vi riuscii, ripresi ad amare, ad aprirmi nei confronti del prossimo. non dobbiamo rispettare solo per esigere rispetto, non dobbiamo amare solo per ricevere amore, tutto dovrebbe essere fatto solo per noi stessi. non sempre ci si riesce, è umano; credo però che noi tutti abbiamo troppe aspettative verso il prossimo ma non sempre (o quasi mai) sappiamo capire davvero di cosa ha bisogno chi è vicino a noi e quasi nessuno ha l'umiltà di dire: " capisco, te ne vai perchè ciò di cui hai bisogno non sono io....". E difficile dare questo messaggio (non è TE che voglio) ed è ancora più difficile recepirlo anche se credo che il "lasciare andare" alla fine sia un vero atto di Amore.
> 
> bastardo dentro


riccardo devi cambiare nick...questo non ti si addice proprio.......


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tua madre gratis...hihihi!!


... tua madre mi ha pagato... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Certo se lo puo permetter di pagare...tua madre è una pezzente e lo fà per diletto..giusto per far cornuto il tuo babbo...identificarlo poi diventa sempre piu difficile!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (26 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo se lo* puo* *permetter* di pagare...tua madre è una pezzente e lo* fà* per diletto..giusto per far cornuto il tuo babbo...identificarlo poi diventa sempre piu difficile!!!!


... do, re, mi e fà... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... suoni lo zufolo?... hi, hi, hi... 

... ma che hai capito?... intendevo dire che se non mi paga, e _profumata_-mente, col cavolo che mi ci metto in un'impresa del genere... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... capito l'_antifona_?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...

... tua sorella, _invece_, li valeva tutti quei 50 euro... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo se lo puo permetter di pagare...tua madre è una pezzente e lo fà per diletto..giusto per far cornuto il tuo babbo...identificarlo poi diventa sempre piu difficile!!!!


Eddai! 

Ci ricaschi?


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2007)

*fedi*

Ho capito ma guarda cosa ha combinato da "Lupa"...non se ne puo piu!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vabbeh... o non mi sono spiegata, o facciamo a non intenderci...
> Paritario è inteso semplicemente nel senso che la percezione di chi tradisce o viene tradito è sempre e comunque individuale anche se è permeata dalla ovvietà che tradite è tradire. Forse la parola centrata non è paritario ma parificabile come delusione-sensazione e si rifà nell'entità alla sensibilità di ognuno.
> Se poi sia il caso di valutare il meritarsi il tradimento.... ti è sembrato che condivida questa opinione, per me è proprio la domanda che è sbagliata... un tradimento non lo si merita, capita, a meno che non si creda che l'assenza o la poca cura di uno giustifichi il tradimento dell'altro, ma non è di questo che si parlava.
> Il moralismo giustizialista di solito.............e sottolineo di solito, non è la cifra di questo forum, ma certo non possiamo genuflettersci alla concezione che se uno tradisce è perchè ha delle esigenze.
> ...


 
sottoscrivo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A parte cambiare la tastiera...o le dita, o fors'anche la testa (ma non pretendo tanto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi spieghi superintelligentone, perchè esiste gente che non tradisce????


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> 
> No, non lasciata, parlo proprio di tradimento, come forma di ripicca.
> 
> Secondo voi?


 
Uhm .... fammici pensare .... poi ti dico


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Ci ho pensato .... leggendo Leone73 ... Sì c'è chi lo merita!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mi spieghi superintelligentone, perchè esiste gente che non tradisce????


 
Perchè nessuna gliela da?!? .... Potrebbe essere una spiegazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mi spieghi superintelligentone, perchè esiste gente che non tradisce????


Te lo spiego io.
Perché non ne prova interesse.
Non ha carenze proprie o del rapporto che possano essere (anche illusoriamente) compensate in un tradimento
Non ha interesse per nessuna delle persone che incontra. O non ha sufficiente interesse per le persone che incontra.
Perché ha paura delle conseguenze.
Perché ha senso di responsabilità rispetto agli impegni presi.
Perché fa un calcolo costi benefici e vede che i benefici sono scarsi rispetto ai costi.
E...mille altri motivi...come sono mille diverse le "ragioni" di chi tradisce.
*Leone, rilassati, cerca di uscire dalla tua vicenda e prova a decentrarti vedendo i problemi degli altri e starai meglio.*
Oltretutto per chi è stato tradito per anni, all'interno di un rapporto trentennale con figli, trova francamente offensivo sentire equiparare la tua vicenda alla propria.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io.
> Perché non ne prova interesse.
> Non ha carenze proprie o del rapporto che possano essere (anche illusoriamente) compensante in un tradimento
> Non ha interesse per nessuna delle persone che incontra. O non ha sufficiente interesse per le persone che incontra.
> ...


persa... è inutile... glielo abbiamo detto in ogni salsa di cambiare punto di vista... ma vive su un albero e ha paura non solo a scendere, ma anche a ruotare lo sguardo....
per il resto.... mi hai fatto paura! E mestamente mi rittiro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> persa... è inutile... glielo abbiamo detto in ogni salsa di cambiare punto di vista... ma vive su un albero e ha paura non solo a scendere, ma anche a ruotare lo sguardo....
> per il resto.... mi hai fatto paura! E mestamente mi rittiro!


Cosa ti ha fatto paura?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato .... leggendo Leone73 ... Sì c'è chi lo merita!!


superficiale


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io.
> Perché non ne prova interesse.
> Non ha carenze proprie o del rapporto che possano essere (anche illusoriamente) compensate in un tradimento
> Non ha interesse per nessuna delle persone che incontra. O non ha sufficiente interesse per le persone che incontra.
> ...


 
scusa, ti prego ma non dire cazzate dai. dici quello che vuoi ma non quest assurdità. così si legittima il tradimento sempre e comunque


----------



## Grande82 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha fatto paura?


La bastonata che con l'ultima frase infliggevi al povero leoncino!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> scusa, ti prego ma non dire cazzate dai. dici quello che vuoi ma non quest assurdità. così si legittima il tradimento sempre e comunque


così come? erano le ragioni per NON tradire, mi pare... che intendi, leone?


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> vieni ad abitare qui è cambi idea ah ah


 
Adesso si capisce tutto


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> superficiale


 










In effetti tu sei molto profondo


----------



## Old ringhio (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il moralismo giustizialista di solito.............e sottolineo di solito, non è la cifra di questo forum, ma certo non possiamo genuflettersci alla concezione che se uno tradisce è perchè ha delle esigenze.
> Bruja


Curioso parli con me come se tu sapessi già qual'è la mia storia o abbia già deciso quale potrebbe essere sulla base di poche parole. In effetti non l'ho fatto ancora. Non è un pò presto per inondarmi di parole? Non ho chiesto genuflessioni. Il tradimento è, per me, un fatto molto personale. Io lo vedo in un certo modo e ho cercato (evidentemente male) di offrire il mio punto di vista. Ho fatto qualche domanda di troppo? Ho urtato sensibilità diverse? Forse si. Di che mi scuso ma ora ho la certezza di aver sbagliato post. 

Per quanto riguarda il giustizialismo morale vedendo come è proseguito il post credo di capire che cosa tu voglia dire con "di solito" Almeno lo spero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> La bastonata che con l'ultima frase infliggevi al povero leoncino!


Ridimensionare le proprie disgrazie è sempre un bene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E parlo per me per prima.
Ho subito un atroce tradimento, ma sia durante sia dopo (ora) non ho mai avuto parole men che rispettose e civili e sono in ottima salute.
Considerarmi la più disgraziata del mondo mi sembrerebbe segno di un egocentrismo enorme.


----------



## leone73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> così come? erano le ragioni per NON tradire, mi pare... che intendi, leone?


sono stronzate , non sono ragioni, AMMETTETE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE PER VOI IL TEADIMENTO E APRIORISTICO e basta. sareste più seri.


----------



## leone73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> In effetti tu sei molto profondo



di certo più di te, che rendi questo mondo più di merda di quello che è, ovvero, vigliacco, egoista senza principi, senza valori e senza rispetto alcuno per niente e nessuno


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> di certo più di te, che rendi questo mondo più di merda di quello che è, ovvero, vigliacco, egoista senza principi, senza valori e senza rispetto alcuno per niente e nessuno


Hai scassato la minchia! Te ne rendi conto vero?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> sono stronzate , non sono ragioni, AMMETTETE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE PER VOI IL TEADIMENTO E APRIORISTICO e basta. sareste più seri.


va bene! lo ammetto! Sono stata con uno sposato perchè sono stronza! Non me ne frega nulla nè della mogliettina che lo accudisce (e continuerà a farlo, perchè io non me lo piglio ceto) nè di me o del resto del mondo! Sono un astronza che andava ogni due giorni fin sulla tiburtina dove sta lui sono per scopare! Lo faccio perchè succhio le emozioni e le attenzioni altrui e non mi preoccupo delle conseguienze!
Sei più contento, leone?
Ah, ultimo, ho smesso solo perchè non era granchè con lui, ora ne cerco uno più dotato, visto che ho un ragazzo e se lo tradisco sono più felice. Ferire mi piace e il fatto che io abbia sofferto nella vita non vale un accidente perchè non sono mai stata lasciata dopo due mesi di bugie e tradimenti in malo modo da una persona in cui avevo tanto investito emotivamente e praticamente dandole tutto quello che poteva farla felice solo perchè è una stronza malata di sesso! Quindi, non avendo io (e nessuno direi a parte te) subito tale atroce pena, non capisco nulla ed ho vissuto su una dorata nuvola di egoismo finora... prima di incontrarti e fare finalmente autocritica!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone73*



leone73 ha detto:


> sono stronzate , non sono ragioni, AMMETTETE UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE CHE PER VOI IL TRADIMENTO E APRIORISTICO e basta. sareste più seri.


BASTA!!!
Datti una calmata!
Io mi sono rivolta a te sempre con grande calore umano ed espremendo comprensione, ti invito a non permetterti usare certi termini.
Quando sei nato io le mie batoste le avevo già prese. Di esperienze ne ho.
Sono gradite le scuse.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Hai scassato la minchia! Te ne rendi conto vero?


 
ce fai ti pungi????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> va bene! lo ammetto! Sono stata con uno sposato perchè sono stronza! Non me ne frega nulla nè della mogliettina che lo accudisce (e continuerà a farlo, perchè io non me lo piglio ceto) nè di me o del resto del mondo! Sono un astronza che andava ogni due giorni fin sulla tiburtina dove sta lui sono per scopare! Lo faccio perchè succhio le emozioni e le attenzioni altrui e non mi preoccupo delle conseguienze!
> Sei più contento, leone?
> Ah, ultimo, ho smesso solo perchè non era granchè con lui, ora ne cerco uno più dotato, visto che ho un ragazzo e se lo tradisco sono più felice. Ferire mi piace e il fatto che io abbia sofferto nella vita non vale un accidente perchè non sono mai stata lasciata dopo due mesi di bugie e tradimenti in malo modo da una persona in cui avevo tanto investito emotivamente e praticamente dandole tutto quello che poteva farla felice solo perchè è una stronza malata di sesso! Quindi, non avendo io (e nessuno direi a parte te) subito tale atroce pena, non capisco nulla ed ho vissuto su una dorata nuvola di egoismo finora... prima di incontrarti e fare finalmente autocritica!


la coscienza è la tua, se ti piace tradire il tuo ragazzo... , se vuoi glielo dico io che lo tradisci, vediamo che reazione avrà che dici??oppure prferisci farti gli affari tuoi con entrambi?? e perchè non prenderti un altro amante ancora, magari anche 4 5, così sei piu soddisfatta??
se cerchi persone dotate io lo sono e non sono nemmeno tanto male, ma  sono single purtroppo!!! peccato che tu cerchi quelli sposati per queste grandi storie D'AMORE. ed evidenemente le non sposate  non ti cagano.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> la coscienza è la tua, se ti piace tradire il tuo ragazzo... , se vuoi glielo dico io che lo tradisci, vediamo che reazione avrà che dici??oppure prferisci farti gli affari tuoi con entrambi?? e perchè non prenderti un altro amante ancora, magari anche 4 5, così sei piu soddisfatta??
> se cerchi persone dotate io lo sono e non sono nemmeno tanto male, ma sono single purtroppo!!! peccato che tu cerchi quelli sposati per queste grandi storie D'AMORE. ed evidenemente le non sposate non ti cagano.
































































Una domanda: hai mai letto altro che non sia te stesso o la uta storia nelle storie altrui?
Una risposta: grazie, ma come amanti preferisco gente con cui poter parlare, oltre a fare l'amore e anche se so quanto sei dotato (immagino) devo declinare....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Una domanda: hai mai letto altro che non sia te stesso o la uta storia nelle storie altrui?
> Una risposta: grazie, ma come amanti preferisco gente con cui poter parlare, oltre a fare l'amore e anche se so quanto sei dotato (immagino) devo declinare....


 
fare l'amore?? chiamalo voglia di sesso derivante da problemi e carenze affettive. si immagina pure si vede che sei abituata a vivere nel ondo dei pallonati e  la gente buona non ti caga se su di me la pensi così, del resto sei molto simile alla mia ex, che per molti aspetti è stata solo molto fortunata .


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, amico mio... parli sul serio o scherzi?... intendi dire che veramente hai fatto una cosa del genere?... con la pistola?...








   eh, ero un po' inkazzato.


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Se sei così dotato attenzione a quando ti siedi ... Potrebbe entrarti su per il bus del cù


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Se sei così dotato attenzione a quando ti siedi ... Potrebbe entrarti su per il bus del cù


 tu di questi problemi non ne hai di certo. ne hai ogni volta che vai al cesso con la lente d'ingrandimento


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> tu di questi problemi non ne hai di certo. ne hai ogni volta che vai al cesso con la lente d'ingrandimento


Tu invece sei cazzuto, un vero macho. Ma come cazzo fa una donna a lasciare un uomo come te. Non me lo spiegherò mai


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Ottobre 2007)

*Consiglio spassionato*

LEONE...
Dopo essere uscito con le ossa rotte dalla tua storia, stai uscendo addirittura peggio da questa discussione, al punto che cominciano a darti contro pure quelli che la pensano come te; il che dovrebbe forse portarti a fare un pò d'autocritica, ma il tuo ego maschile e il tuo orgoglio di gorilla di montagna ferito ti fanno andare avanti come un panzer senza fermarti un attimo a dirti:" Ora provo a pensare..."

Se vuoi un consiglio spassionato, fermati qui. stai facendo ti ripeto una pessima figura anche agli occhi di chi ha le tue stesse idee. Io addirittura sto cominciando a provare compassione per la tua ex...pensa un pò te!

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> fare l'amore?? chiamalo voglia di sesso derivante da problemi e carenze affettive. si immagina pure si vede che sei abituata a vivere nel ondo dei pallonati e la gente buona non ti caga se su di me la pensi così, del resto sei molto simile alla mia ex, che per molti aspetti è stata solo molto fortunata .


come ti permetti di dirmi cose simili? 
Ho cercato confronto e dialogo, ma devo concordare con lillyna sul fatto che non leggi ma vuoi solo compatimento e ragione e con persa che sei davvero pieno di te!
Io, come ti ho detto, non ho tradito nessuno, se non le mie aspettative su di me. Ho troncato la storia dopo pochi incontri perchè non posso vivere di nascosto e ti dico che comunque non mi ci rimetterei in quelle condizioni e tu cosa mi dici? 
Leone, ascolta bene, perchè da oggi io non ti risponderò più a meno delle tue scuse piene DOPO che avrai letto e metabolizzato un pò le storie altrui, oltre alla tua o a quelle uguali alla tua (anche se nessuno soffre come te, ovvio). TU NON HAI PROSPETTIVA, NON TI PONI DOMANDE, NON TI METTI IN DISCUSSIONE, NON ACCETTI LA DIVERSITA', L'ERRORE O IL CAMBIAMENTO! Ti sembra un atteggiamento sano ed equilibrato? Pensi che ti dica queste cose perchè voglio avere ragione? ti dico questo perchè il tuo atteggiamento rasenta la paranoia! Leone, sii uomo e affronta te stesso anzichè i fantasmi degli altri!


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopan in effetti fai bene a provare pena per la sua ex. E' dovuta fuggire per scampare da una vita con un macho vero cazzuto.
Ora che ci penso .... non è che le faceva male il tuo superpisellonespaziale?


----------



## Rebecca (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> la coscienza è la tua, se ti piace tradire il tuo ragazzo... , se vuoi glielo dico io che lo tradisci, vediamo che reazione avrà che dici??oppure prferisci farti gli affari tuoi con entrambi?? e perchè non prenderti un altro amante ancora, magari anche 4 5, così sei piu soddisfatta??
> se cerchi persone dotate io lo sono e non sono nemmeno tanto male, ma sono single purtroppo!!! peccato che tu cerchi quelli sposati per queste grandi storie D'AMORE. ed evidenemente le non sposate non ti cagano.








è inutile.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

L'ultima persona a cui penso in questa storia parallela che ho è mia moglie. Ciò porta un sacco di cose brutte verso di lei ma per lo meno non mi passa per la testa tradire per vendetta.. lei è probabilmente stata la molla che ha scaturito la ricerca di altro ma ora è completamente fuori dal mio rapporto con l'altra.

EDIT: il che significa che probabilmente tradisco per me stesso ma sicuramente non per nuocere a lei. Anche se poi è ciò che succede.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> L'ultima persona a cui penso in questa storia parallela che ho è mia moglie. Ciò porta un sacco di cose brutte verso di lei ma per lo meno non mi passa per la testa tradire per vendetta.. lei è probabilmente stata la molla che ha scaturito la ricerca di altro ma ora è completamente fuori dal mio rapporto con l'altra.
> 
> EDIT: il che significa che probabilmente tradisco per me stesso ma sicuramente non per nuocere a lei. Anche se poi è ciò che succede.


E' frequente. Non si tradisce contro l'altro ...ma per sè nonostante l'altro.
Ma questo fa ancor più imbufalire il tradito: tanto dolore senza volerlo è intollerabile!
Ma dovresti ben saperlo...


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2007)

*ringhio*



ringhio ha detto:


> Curioso parli con me come se tu sapessi già qual'è la mia storia o abbia già deciso quale potrebbe essere sulla base di poche parole. In effetti non l'ho fatto ancora. Non è un pò presto per inondarmi di parole? Non ho chiesto genuflessioni. Il tradimento è, per me, un fatto molto personale. Io lo vedo in un certo modo e ho cercato (evidentemente male) di offrire il mio punto di vista. Ho fatto qualche domanda di troppo? Ho urtato sensibilità diverse? Forse si. Di che mi scuso ma ora ho la certezza di aver sbagliato post.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il giustizialismo morale vedendo come è proseguito il post credo di capire che cosa tu voglia dire con "di solito" Almeno lo spero.


Non ho deciso nulla e non voglio interpretare nulla, men che meno quello che è il tuo vissuto.... non vivo a Delfi!
Il tradimento è esattamente quello che uno sente che sia, la regola generale è una cosa, la nostra percezione altro.
A me non hai urtato nulla e non mi sono riferita al particolare ma al generale.... detto questo non so cosa intendi per sbagliare post, ma temo ci sia di mezzo qualche pregiudiziale che mi sfugge.
Concludo a scanso di inondazioni ...
Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> L'ultima persona a cui penso in questa storia parallela che ho è mia moglie. Ciò porta un sacco di cose brutte verso di lei ma per lo meno non mi passa per la testa tradire per vendetta.. lei è probabilmente stata la molla che ha scaturito la ricerca di altro ma ora è completamente fuori dal mio rapporto con l'altra.
> 
> EDIT: *il che significa che probabilmente tradisco per me stesso ma sicuramente non per nuocere a lei*. Anche se poi è ciò che succede.


quando è così, vuol dire che ci si sente liberi da ogni patto, ci si sente in uno e non in due ... ed è questo che ferisce di più il tradito ... l'aver tradito la coppia, il NOI ...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> la coscienza è la tua, se ti piace tradire il tuo ragazzo... , se vuoi glielo dico io che lo tradisci, vediamo che reazione avrà che dici??oppure prferisci farti gli affari tuoi con entrambi?? e perchè non prenderti un altro amante ancora, magari anche 4 5, così sei piu soddisfatta??
> se cerchi persone dotate io lo sono e non sono nemmeno tanto male, ma sono single purtroppo!!! peccato che tu cerchi quelli sposati per queste grandi storie D'AMORE. ed evidenemente le non sposate non ti cagano.


 
Ezechiele 25.17: "il cammino dell'uomo timorato è minacciato da ogni parte dalle iniquità degli esseri egoisti e dalla tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Benedetto sia colui che nel nome della carità e della buona volontà conduce i deboli attraverso la valle delle tenebre; perché egli è in verità il pastore di suo fratello e il ricercatore dei figli smarriti. E la mia giustizia calerà sopra di loro con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare ed infine a distruggere i miei fratelli. E tu saprai che il mio nome è quello del Signore quando farò calare la mia vendetta sopra di te." Ora, sono anni che dico questa cazzata, e se la sentivi significava che eri fatto. Non mi sono mai chiesto cosa volesse dire, pensavo fosse una stronzata da dire a sangue freddo a un figlio di puttana prima di sparargli..ma stamattina ho visto una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere. Vedi, adesso penso, magari vuol dire che tu sei l'uomo malvagio e io l'uomo timorato, e il signor 9mm, qui, lui è il pastore che protegge il mio timorato sedere nella valle delle tenebre. O può voler dire che tu sei l'uomo timorato, e io sono il pastore, ed è il mondo ad essere malvagio ed egoista, forse. Questo mi piacerebbe.Ma questa cosa non è la verità. La verità è che TU sei il debole, e io sono la tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Ma ci sto provando, Ringo, ci sto provando con grande fatica a diventare il pastore.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> quando è così, vuol dire che ci si sente liberi da ogni patto, ci si sente in uno e non in due ... ed è questo che ferisce di più il tradito ... l'aver tradito la coppia, il NOI ...


Mi sto facendo sempre di più l'idea che un noi in dieci anni di matrimonio non ci sia mai stato. Non mi sto giustificando ma sto cercando di capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Ezechiele 25.17: "il cammino dell'uomo timorato è minacciato da ogni parte dalle iniquità degli esseri egoisti e dalla tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Benedetto sia colui che nel nome della carità e della buona volontà conduce i deboli attraverso la valle delle tenebre; perché egli è in verità il pastore di suo fratello e il ricercatore dei figli smarriti. E la mia giustizia calerà sopra di loro con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare ed infine a distruggere i miei fratelli. E tu saprai che il mio nome è quello del Signore quando farò calare la mia vendetta sopra di te." Ora, sono anni che dico questa cazzata, e se la sentivi significava che eri fatto. Non mi sono mai chiesto cosa volesse dire, pensavo fosse una stronzata da dire a sangue freddo a un figlio di puttana prima di sparargli..ma stamattina ho visto una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere. Vedi, adesso penso, magari vuol dire che tu sei l'uomo malvagio e io l'uomo timorato, e il signor 9mm, qui, lui è il pastore che protegge il mio timorato sedere nella valle delle tenebre. O può voler dire che tu sei l'uomo timorato, e io sono il pastore, ed è il mondo ad essere malvagio ed egoista, forse. Questo mi piacerebbe.Ma questa cosa non è la verità. La verità è che TU sei il debole, e io sono la tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Ma ci sto provando, Ringo, ci sto provando con grande fatica a diventare il pastore.


Dove l'hai trovata parola per parola?


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo sempre di più l'idea che un noi in dieci anni di matrimonio non ci sia mai stato. Non mi sto giustificando ma sto cercando di capire.


dove trovo la tua storia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo sempre di più l'idea che un noi in dieci anni di matrimonio non ci sia mai stato. Non mi sto giustificando ma sto cercando di capire.


Sinceramente non capisco. Se le cose che dici sono vere non c'è motivo di star insieme e non c'è mai stato.
Se c'è qualche motivo di stare insieme allora queste cose sono solo invenzioni autoassolventi.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove l'hai trovata parola per parola?


pulp fiction ezechiele 25.17


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> pulp fiction ezechiele 25.17


So che è Pulp fiction ...ma lo ricordi a memoria?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> So che è Pulp fiction ...ma lo ricordi a memoria?


più o meno, sì...
ma questo l'ho preso dal web
http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Pulp_Fiction


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo sempre di più l'idea che un noi in dieci anni di matrimonio non ci sia mai stato. Non mi sto giustificando ma sto cercando di capire.


vorrei solo dirti ... da tradita ... se un giorno deciderai di parlare con tua moglie non dirglielo mai, non dirle che non c'è mai stato un Noi ... è una cosa che fa troppo male ... abbi pietà di lei ... puoi dirle di non esserne più innamorato, questo è legittimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> più o meno, sì...
> ma questo l'ho preso dal web
> http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Pulp_Fiction








 Wiki!

O.T. A proposito di avatar il tuo mi piace tantissimo


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Wiki!
> 
> O.T. A proposito di avatar il tuo mi piace tantissimo


grazie. Lei è stupenda, è la mia attrice preferita di tutti i tempi: è Louise Brooks.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie. Lei è stupenda, è la mia attrice preferita di tutti i tempi: è Louise Brooks.


E' somigliantissima a mia madre ...più che alla Valentina che ha ispirato


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco. Se le cose che dici sono vere non c'è motivo di star insieme e non c'è mai stato.
> Se c'è qualche motivo di stare insieme allora queste cose sono solo invenzioni autoassolventi.




LO SO! Ma non riesco a dire: "Ciao me ne vado". Non ce la faccio se non so che lo faccio per qualcun'altro. E' un anno che la sto preparando a questa evenienza ed ogni volta che ci provo mi dissuade a suon di promesse e pianti che mi lasciano incapace di decidere. Non ho le palle. L'ho già detto. A volte penso addirittura che vorrei farmi scoprire per mettere lei nella posizione di lasciarmi. Ma non lo farebbe comunque.


@SarahM: Lo sa anche lei che non c'è mai stato. Lei per un anno si è fatta una storiella con un ragazzino (ventiquattro anni) anche DOPO che l'avevo scoperta e che credevo avesse smesso. Il nostro matrimonio è un disastro che vive nella paura di fare scelte un equilibrio solidissimo. Ma di "noi" neanche l'ombra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> LO SO! Ma non riesco a dire: "Ciao me ne vado". Non ce la faccio se non so che lo faccio per qualcun'altro. E' un anno che la sto preparando a questa evenienza ed ogni volta che ci provo mi dissuade a suon di promesse e pianti che mi lasciano incapace di decidere. Non ho le palle. L'ho già detto. A volte penso addirittura che vorrei farmi scoprire per mettere lei nella posizione di lasciarmi.
> 
> 
> @SarahM: Lo sa anche lei che non c'è mai stato. Lei per un anno si è fatta una storiella con un ragazzino (ventiquattro anni) anche DOPO che l'avevo scoperta e che credevo avesse smesso. Il nostro matrimonio è un disastro che vive nella paura di fare scelte un equilibrio solidissimo. Ma di "noi" neanche l'ombra.


Ma tu hai bisogno per te di stare solo e poter mettere alla prova i tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> LO SO! Ma non riesco a dire: "Ciao me ne vado". Non ce la faccio se non so che lo faccio per qualcun'altro. E' un anno che la sto preparando a questa evenienza ed ogni volta che ci provo mi dissuade a suon di promesse e pianti che mi lasciano incapace di decidere. Non ho le palle. L'ho già detto. A volte penso addirittura che vorrei farmi scoprire per mettere lei nella posizione di lasciarmi. Ma non lo farebbe comunque.
> 
> 
> @SarahM: Lo sa anche lei che non c'è mai stato. Lei per un anno si è fatta una storiella con un ragazzino (ventiquattro anni) anche DOPO che l'avevo scoperta e che credevo avesse smesso. Il nostro matrimonio è un disastro che vive nella paura di fare scelte un equilibrio solidissimo. Ma di "noi" neanche l'ombra.


avete bimbi?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> LO SO! Ma non riesco a dire: "Ciao me ne vado". Non ce la faccio se non so che lo faccio per qualcun'altro. E' un anno che la sto preparando a questa evenienza ed ogni volta che ci provo mi dissuade a suon di promesse e pianti che mi lasciano incapace di decidere. Non ho le palle. L'ho già detto. A volte penso addirittura che vorrei farmi scoprire per mettere lei nella posizione di lasciarmi. Ma non lo farebbe comunque.
> 
> 
> @SarahM: Lo sa anche lei che non c'è mai stato. Lei per un anno si è fatta una storiella con un ragazzino (ventiquattro anni) anche DOPO che l'avevo scoperta e che credevo avesse smesso. Il nostro matrimonio è un disastro che vive nella paura di fare scelte un equilibrio solidissimo. Ma di "noi" neanche l'ombra.


come ti capisco... mio marito oggi mi ha regalato un altro cane.
cosa vorrà dirmi??
bah. e intanto ho qui un cane che litiga con il mio cane e non so nemmeno che nome dargli.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> avete bimbi?


No. Qualche anno fa ne volevo uno ma lei no. Oggi lei ne vorrebbe uno, io pure ma non con lei.


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> No. Qualche anno fa ne volevo uno ma lei no. Oggi lei ne vorrebbe uno, io pure ma non con lei.


lei no? beh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... è tua coetanea?

Aggiunta: '_io pure ma non con lei_' è una frase che dovrebbe farti riflettere tantissimo.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> lei no? beh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trentasette entrambi. 
Professionista lei, impiegato viaggiatore io.

La frase che citi l'ho volutamente caricata di cinismo ma purtroppo è lo stato delle cose. Vorrei un figlio ma con la mia "amante" che amo e che vorrei per me ma che invece ha una sua vita con un compagno.


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Trentasette entrambi.
> Professionista lei, impiegato viaggiatore io.
> 
> La frase che citi l'ho volutamente caricata di cinismo ma purtroppo è lo stato delle cose. Vorrei un figlio ma con la mia "amante" che amo e che vorrei per me ma che invece ha una sua vita con un compagno.


 
chiedevo l'età di tua moglie perchè mi sembra strano che non abbia voluto un figlio 
prima ... perchè non l'ha voluto secondo te?

sì ... avevo capito che tu vuoi un figlio dalla tua amante perchè l'ami ... è perquello che ti dicevo di pensarci molto ...


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> chiedevo l'età di tua moglie perchè mi sembra strano che non abbia voluto un figlio
> prima ... perchè non l'ha voluto secondo te?
> 
> sì ... avevo capito che tu vuoi un figlio dalla tua amante perchè l'ami ... è perquello che ti dicevo di pensarci molto ...


Beh per lei avere un figlio (diciamo sei/sette anni fa, quando ero io a volerlo) era un po' come considerare finita la pacchia. L'ha sempre visto come un momento di demarcazione della fase di invecchiamento.
Poi è subentrata la sua professione ed il fatto che vi ci dedichi praticamente tutte le ore della giornata. Poi ora che inizia ad essere "tardino" anagraficamente mi ci metto pure io.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Ezechiele 25.17: "il cammino dell'uomo timorato è minacciato da ogni parte dalle iniquità degli esseri egoisti e dalla tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Benedetto sia colui che nel nome della carità e della buona volontà conduce i deboli attraverso la valle delle tenebre; perché egli è in verità il pastore di suo fratello e il ricercatore dei figli smarriti. E la mia giustizia calerà sopra di loro con grandissima vendetta e furiosissimo sdegno su coloro che si proveranno ad ammorbare ed infine a distruggere i miei fratelli. E tu saprai che il mio nome è quello del Signore quando farò calare la mia vendetta sopra di te." Ora, sono anni che dico questa cazzata, e se la sentivi significava che eri fatto. Non mi sono mai chiesto cosa volesse dire, pensavo fosse una stronzata da dire a sangue freddo a un figlio di puttana prima di sparargli..ma stamattina ho visto una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere. Vedi, adesso penso, magari vuol dire che tu sei l'uomo malvagio e io l'uomo timorato, e il signor 9mm, qui, lui è il pastore che protegge il mio timorato sedere nella valle delle tenebre. O può voler dire che tu sei l'uomo timorato, e io sono il pastore, ed è il mondo ad essere malvagio ed egoista, forse. Questo mi piacerebbe.Ma questa cosa non è la verità. La verità è che TU sei il debole, e io sono la tirannia degli uomini malvagi. Ma ci sto provando, Ringo, ci sto provando con grande fatica a diventare il pastore.


 
sempre più forte di un traditore, io testa alta e sguardo diretto, voi testa in giù sempre e tanta sofferenza anche se vi sentite furbi


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

la cosa più bella che ho fatto nella mia vita è fare un figlio.
avevo 23 anni da compiere ed è l'unica cosa che rifarei senza pensarci su un attimo.
ne avrei voluti altri 5. ma mai più maritata
ragazza madre con uomo/ni padri.


----------



## Old AlexRo (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa più bella che ho fatto nella mia vita è fare un figlio.
> avevo 23 anni da compiere ed è l'unica cosa che rifarei senza pensarci su un attimo.
> ne rifarei altri 5. ma non mi sposerei più.
> ragazza madre con uomo/nu padri.


Ma tu hai ancora piedi e staffe in numeri variabili? E lui? E perchè a parte i desideri di femori spezzati vige questo equilibrio casalingo anche dalle tue parti?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sempre più forte di un traditore, io testa alta e sguardo diretto, voi testa in giù sempre e tanta sofferenza anche se vi sentite furbi


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa più bella che ho fatto nella mia vita è fare un figlio.
> avevo 23 anni da compiere ed è l'unica cosa che rifarei senza pensarci su un attimo.
> ne avrei voluti altri 5. ma mai più maritata
> ragazza madre con uomo/ni padri.


23 anni, l'età migliore. la carriera la fai dopo. ce la puoi fare.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> 23 anni, l'età migliore. la carriera la fai dopo. ce la puoi fare.


la carriera non l'ho mai fatta.
anche perché non ne ho avuto bisogno, nel senso che ho studiato per il mio mestiere ma non per arrampicarmi da qualche parte.
il mio dramma è che ho un figlio di quasi 22 anni e un marito di 13.


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la carriera non l'ho mai fatta.
> anche perché non ne ho avuto bisogno, nel senso che ho studiato per il mio mestiere ma non per arrampicarmi da qualche parte.
> il mio dramma è che ho un figlio di quasi 22 anni e un marito di 13.
















comunque ... goditi il figlio ... per ora


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2007)

*Sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> vorrei solo dirti ... da tradita ... se un giorno deciderai di parlare con tua moglie non dirglielo mai, non dirle che non c'è mai stato un *Noi* ... è una cosa che fa troppo male ... abbi pietà di lei ... puoi dirle di non esserne più innamorato, questo è legittimo.


Ma sei sicura che un rapporto "sano" debba vivere di quel NOI?


----------



## Old ringhio (27 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho deciso nulla e non voglio interpretare nulla, men che meno quello che è il tuo vissuto.... non vivo a Delfi!
> Il tradimento è esattamente quello che uno sente che sia, la regola generale è una cosa, la nostra percezione altro.
> A me non hai urtato nulla e non mi sono riferita al particolare ma al generale.... detto questo non so cosa intendi per sbagliare post, ma temo ci sia di mezzo qualche pregiudiziale che mi sfugge.
> Concludo a scanso di inondazioni ...
> Bruja


 
sono stato inviato qui da un'amica che mi ha descritto questo forum in un certo modo, leggendo l'ho trovato un pò diverso da quello che mi aspettavo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2007)

*ringhio*



ringhio ha detto:


> sono stato inviato qui da un'amica che mi ha descritto questo forum in un certo modo, leggendo l'ho trovato un pò diverso da quello che mi aspettavo. Tutto qui.


 
Se la tua amica ti ha descritto questo forum in modo più lusinghiero di quanto tu l' abbia potuto valutare frequentandolo, sappi che sei entrato in un periodo di piccole rivoluzioni.
Credo che continuando la frequentazione avrai una panoramica più aderente alle sue reali caratteristiche.
Bruja


----------



## Old ringhio (30 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se la tua amica ti ha descritto questo forum in modo più lusinghiero di quanto tu l' abbia potuto valutare frequentandolo, sappi che sei entrato in un periodo di piccole rivoluzioni.
> Credo che continuando la frequentazione avrai una panoramica più aderente alle sue reali caratteristiche.
> Bruja


 
Effettivamente me ne ha parlato molto bene, ho visto che avete chiuso per qualche giorno e mi hanno anche mandato una mail di spiegazioni. Ho quasi capito che cosa è accaduto. Le rivoluzioni servono sempre. Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

ringhio ha detto:


> il tradimento è immoralità?


... _di_-pende... spiegami cosa intendi per im-_moralità _e a quale longitudine e latitudine collochi questo costrutto... poi, sarà possibile rispondere a questa domanda...


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Ottobre 2007)

*...credo...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal thread di Bruja sull'amore sul possesso ecc..
> 
> Ok, premesso che tradire è un atto abbastanza sporco.
> Però, ci sono delle situazioni in cui una persona si MERITA di essere tradita?
> ...


 
...che faccia parte dell'essere umano, quello di esigere giustizia. Personalmente, mi sentirei "soddisfatto" se chi ha commesso un qualcosa di scorretto, la stessa identica scorrettezza possa ritorcergli contro. Il tutto, sempre con la speranza che si possa capire quel che si è provocato. Ma dubito fortemente che si comprenda, ed ora ne spiego il perchè. Non voglio ritornare a parlare del mio passato perchè esso è sempre più nel dimenticatoio, ma è doveroso portare testimonianza in base alle proprie esperienze. Una mia ex mi raccontò d'esser stata tradita e d'essere stata molto male e delusa...ma anni dopo, ha tradito il suo ex ed il sottoscritto.
Mi sorgono quindi dei dubbi.
So che la domanada di Lillyna aveva un altro fine, ma per me la ripicca è solo questa. Certamente non tradirei mai chi mi ha tradito, appunto, per ripicca.
Airforever


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...che faccia parte dell'essere umano, quello di esigere giustizia. Personalmente, mi sentirei "soddisfatto" se chi ha commesso un qualcosa di scorretto, la stessa identica scorrettezza possa ritorcergli contro. Il tutto, sempre con la speranza che si possa capire quel che si è provocato. Ma dubito fortemente che si comprenda, ed ora ne spiego il perchè. Non voglio ritornare a parlare del mio passato perchè esso è sempre più nel dimenticatoio, ma è doveroso portare testimonianza in base alle proprie esperienze. Una mia ex mi raccontò d'esser stata tradita e d'essere stata molto male e delusa...ma anni dopo, ha tradito il suo ex ed il sottoscritto.
> Mi sorgono quindi dei dubbi.
> So che la domanada di Lillyna aveva un altro fine, ma per me la ripicca è solo questa. Certamente non tradirei mai chi mi ha tradito, appunto, per ripicca.
> Airforever


Ma non hai ancora capèito che in queste cose la gente è come le fa comodo essere e non come dovrebbe essere?  'unico deterrente dovrebbe essere prendersi quello che ci fa piacere prestando attenzione che non si fondi sulla sofferenza altrui, ma l'umanità è egoista..... è nell'ordine delle cose.
Bruja


----------



## Old Domani (31 Ottobre 2007)

*caspita che bel thread*

Vi racconto la mia esperienza personale
sono stato fidanzato con una donna per 7 anni
vivevo per lei
era amore
era l'amore della mia vita
di lei accettavo tutto, compresi i difetti che conoscevo ereputavo essere molto minori dei pregi
dopo 7 viene da me e dice di non amarmi + e che è finita

io cado letteralmente dalle nuvole
avevo visto che nell'ultimo periodo cera deella "maretta" ma pensavo che sarebbe passata....sono fasi ed ogni tanto ci stanno
colpito nel mio amor proprio non chiedo molto, decido di farmi da parte per qualche tempo e semmai dopo aver raccolto idee e pensieri di tornare alla carica + tardi

e cosi faccio
la lascio stare per alcune settimane (durante le quali ho sofferto le pene dell'inferno) e poi finalmente mi decido a reincontrarla per vedere se riusciamo a superare il momento

a quell'incontro scopro che lei gia' usciva con un'altro
scopro che si vedevano gia' da quache tempo
successivamente alcuni "amici" mi vengono a dire che cera stata già una avventura qualche anno prima, e che lo sapevano in tanti

a quel punto ho iniziato a rimembrare a tante cose del passato
ho cominciato apensare a tante volte in cui mi aveva detto che non era possibile vedersi con scuse plausibili, ma che in realta' potevano celare gli incontri con questo nuovo amore

il gioco però stava prendendo una piega pericolosa, pensare in quei termini non era salutare
e cosi decisi che non avrei mai + pensato al passato "cercando di capire o di ricordare" perchè poteva solo farmi male, ma avrei solo pensato con malinconia al tempo bello passato insieme
bada, non ho cancellato tutto quello che mi ha fatto, ho solo deciso di non pensarci in quei termini che tanto non mi portano da nessuna parte

lei dopo circa 3 mesi si sposa con questo tizio
e poi io ne perdo le tracce per 10 anni
io non la cerco, i miei "amici" non ne parlano e va tutto bene cosi

10 anni dopo la vedo per caso in un supermercato, mi fermo a salutarla
e cosi scopro che in questi 10 anni di cose ne sono successe e che purtroppo la sua vita non è stata tutta rose e fiori
lei era rimasta = ad allora, bella come il sole, un sorriso contagioso, e solare come poche persone 

scopro che ha una figlia di 3 anni (me la presenta) e che 2 mesi dopo aver partorito il marito esce a comprare le sigarette per poi non tornare + a casa
l'aveva lasciata senza un soldo e con l'affitto da pagare con scadenza 10 gg dopo!!

cmq era passato qualche tempo e nel frattempo di era ripresa abbastanza bene
decidiamo che non basta un incontro fugace di 10 minuti in un supermercato per parlare di noi
e siamo entrambi curiosi di sapere l'uno dell'altra e cosi ci scambiamo i numeri per poi risentirci + avanti con comodo

non ho mai nascosto di averla amata, di volerle ancora bene
ma sono cambiato, i miei "gusti" sono cambiati (passatemi il termine)
lei è stata una parte importante della mia vita in cui sono diventato ometto o cmq dove si è formata una buona parte del mio carattere

nei nostri incontri successivi emerge che lei riallaccerebbe volentieri con me, che non ha mai smesso di volermi bene, che quella di allora fu una scelta sbagliata e fatta sull'onda di non so bene quale decisione
non ho voluto indagare
sai perchè ?
perchè non miinteressava, quello che è stato è stato e sono fedele a cio' che ho scritto all0inizio

non ho avuto dubbi
quando ha manifestato l'intenzione di cominciare a rivedersi le ho detto chiaramente di no
le ho detto che le vorrò sempre un bene dell'anima ma che non mi interessa vederla per altri scopi che non siano l'amicizia
per me l'amore è altro

strano, perchè sono sicuro che se 10 anni fa fosse tornata da me dicendo quelle parole l'avrei ripresa di corsa!!!
ho scoperto di essere cambiato io
cresciuto ?
forse
di sicuro cambiato
lei è bellissima ed ha tante altre caratteristiche belle, ma voglio di piu', quello non mi basta +
lei era rimasta esattamente come allora, non l'ho trovata cresciuta o diversa

sapessi come è stato bello per me questo confronto

ecco, ti auguro che un giorno avvenga anche per te
ma non aspettarlo quel giorno
e sopratutto non cercare di pensare al passato ponendoti interrogativi che non riguardano la tua persona
è solo tempo perso a mio avviso e ti distoglie dal vero punto focale....

TU


Sperando di non avervi annoiati

Domani


----------



## Old sfigatta (31 Ottobre 2007)

a me non hai annoiato per niente, anzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





questa storia é molto bella...

avrei preferito il lieto fine, ma ci sarà sicuramente con una persona migliore per te!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Domani*

Bella esposizione, consapevole, matura ed onesta..... onesta concettualmente. Sai quanti avrebbero riallacciato per proprio comodo e poi magari ritrattato?
Hai dimostrato che la consapevolezza permette scelte di una serenità e di una aderenza alle proprie convinzioni davvero esemplare.
Buona giornata.
Bruja


----------



## Old Domani (31 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bella esposizione, consapevole, matura ed onesta..... onesta concettualmente. Sai quanti avrebbero riallacciato per proprio comodo e poi magari ritrattato?
> Hai dimostrato che la consapevolezza permette scelte di una serenità e di una aderenza alle proprie convinzioni davvero esemplare.
> Buona giornata.
> Bruja


12 anni che non ho un primo appuntamento o che non faccio sesso con una donna

credo di saper bene cosa vuol dire riallacciare per proprio comodo

Domani


----------



## Old Domani (31 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> a me non hai annoiato per niente, anzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purtroppo la vita non è un film della walt disney
per la persona adatta a me che dire?
io ci credo ancora

Domani


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Domani*



Domani ha detto:


> 12 anni che non ho un primo appuntamento o che non faccio sesso con una donna
> 
> credo di saper bene cosa vuol dire riallacciare per proprio comodo
> 
> Domani


 
Ecco perchè, in caso, non posso che confermare quello che ho scritto in precedenza!
Bruja


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

Domani ha detto:


> Vi racconto la mia esperienza personale
> sono stato fidanzato con una donna per 7 anni
> vivevo per lei
> era amore
> ...


 
come vedi alla fine vince chi ha amato davvero, e gli stronzi  immaturi che fanno del male a chi gli vuole davvero bene, si accorgono di essere ciò che sono molto in ritardo e dopo aver preso legnate a destra e  manca dalla vita,  che le ha condannate a soffrire, anzi si sono condannate esse stesse con le loro scelte strampalate
adesso per lei è troppo tardi ed io sono contento per te


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> come vedi alla fine vince chi ha amato davvero, e gli stronzi  immaturi che fanno del male a chi gli vuole davvero bene, si accorgono di essere ciò che sono molto in ritardo e dopo aver preso legnate a destra e  manca dalla vita,  che le ha condannate a soffrire, anzi si sono condannate esse stesse con le loro scelte strampalate
> adesso per lei è troppo tardi ed io sono contento per te


Complimenti Leone, hai quotato da vero RE!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Complimenti Leone, hai quotato da vero RE!


 
grazie!!! queste sono soddisfazioni !!!


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> grazie!!! queste sono soddisfazioni !!!



B R A V O !


----------



## Old Leone 73 (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> B R A V O !


 
certo. il tempo è galantuomo per alcuni e bastardo per altri, eh eh.

prima o poi le somme vanno tirate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Ottobre 2007)

Domani ha detto:


> 12 anni che non ho un primo appuntamento o che non faccio sesso con una donna
> 
> credo di saper bene cosa vuol dire riallacciare per proprio comodo
> 
> Domani


Ho letto la storia e mi è sembrata bella e un segno di maturità tua e sicurezza.
Ma poi leggo questo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Domani ...quando pensi di smettere di aver paura di soffrire e di smettere di rinunciare a vivere??!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




*La vita è adesso!!*


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto la storia e mi è sembrata bella e un segno di maturità tua e sicurezza.
> Ma poi leggo questo ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Potrebbe non esserle capitata quella giusta.... o semplicemente non vuole impegolarsi con una pur di farlo....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potrebbe non esserle capitata quella giusta.... o semplicemente non vuole impegolarsi con una pur di farlo....
> Bruja


12 anniiii? 12 anni senza uscire con una donna?


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 12 anniiii? 12 anni senza uscire con una donna?


 
Hai ragiopne è molto ma non pare che se ne stia lamentando.... forse esistonopersone che non lo fanno se non trovano la persona "eletta"... 
Se poi la sua è paura di vivere, ovvio che deve rapportarcisi con determinazione e coraggio, ma dato il soggetto che mi pare molto coerente, non presuppongo nulla.
Bruja


----------

